# The Dream Address Thread



## Chris

*The Dream Address Thread*​
The Dream Suite was released in an update for _Animal Crossing: New Horizons_ on July 30th 2020. This feature allows you to visit other players islands, or for other players to visit your island, without having to play with them directly. The island you or others will see will be a capture of a moment, rather than updated in real time, so if you are someone who regularly likes to change your island you will need to update it regularly to ensure other people can see new changes. You can do this once per day.


How to Access the Dream Suite
How to Find Your Dream Address
How to Visit Another Player's Dream
How to Share Your Dream Address on TBT


*How to Access the Dream Suite *
To access the Dream Suite you need to lie down on a bed (any bed - I've used a futon here) in your house. This will transport you to the Dream Suite where you will meet Luna.






*How to Find Your Dream Address *
To upload your island and obtain a dream address, select the option "I'd like to share a dream" from the menu. You will then be shown information about your island that will be shared with other players upon uploading your dream.




After uploading your dream, Luna will give you a 12-digit number. Share this number with other people to allow them to visit your island in a dream.




After you upload a dream, your DA will then be viewable from your Passport and your Island Map.

*How to Visit Another Player's Dream *
From the same menu above, select "I want to dream" and input another user's dream address to visit them. You will then be transported to their dream island. Here is me visiting one of our other moderators, @dizzy bone's, island in a dream.





*How to Share Your Dream Address on TBT *
Make a post in this thread below to share your DA with other TBT users!  


Please note: If you would like feedback on your island, please make your own individual threads in this section (The Airport) to do so rather than using this thread. Thank you!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

*M E L U R S U S* **
*DA-3242-0156-8697*





*Island Theme:* Suburban
*Representative:* Panda - _Red Theme_
*Secondary Character:* Milly - _Stargate/Sci-fi Theme_
*Hemisphere:* Southern
*Island Rating:*  technically, added extra trees on purpose


Spoiler: Map of Melursus












_Enjoy yourself!_
*DA-3242-0156-8697*​


----------



## Phalaenopsis

Hi! Feel free to visit Gohanjima:
DA-0185-5584-2122

My island is mostly finished but I keep adding/modifying things pretty frequently.

The theme is mainly zen/Japanese with a Japanese garden, a public bath, a rock garden, a fish market, zen decoration for villagers' gardens, etc. But some other parts of the island are more natural.
All my beaches are set up for some classy relaxing time watching the ocean except for the family friendly corner which is more colourful.

I tried to keep the layout of my island as intact as I could using as little terraforming as possible.


Help yourselves with some equipment at the dreamers' corner!


----------



## Hydrangea028

Hello, this is Ting from Cerulean.
Dream address: *DA-3560-7289-1932*
Hemisphere: Northern

I try to make my island cozy and comfortable for my villagers and me to live in. Just rebuilt the whole island, I took a lot of inspiration from a lot of natural looking islands.

I hope you will enjoy spending time visiting my island and meeting my villagers.


----------



## JellyBeans

*DA-0078-2695-2866 *- Cambry's dream address! my island is finished for the most part but there's one large undeveloped area + i'm altering things as I go. very relaxed vibes, not overly terraformed or anything but still a happy five star island. if you happen to visit and have any feedback feel free to message me <3 hope you enjoy!



Spoiler: some pics!


----------



## HungryForCereal

Hungry For Cereal's dream island 

Island Info:
Island Rep: Haiji
Theme: Country, Tropical, Zen, Fairycore & Cottagecore
Time set: 5.45PM
DA: 2666-9590-7972

i've created my own dedicated thread for my island on the same board so
head there if u want more info. i've also included info on how to get to the
''hidden'' areas.

The abandoned and maybe haunted mansion by the lake 





~ ~

Serenity Teien (garden) 





~ ~

The Countryside 





~ ~





~ ~





~ ~

The Gnome Village 





~ ~





Pick up a ladder at the island entrance down the resident service as some areas need a ladder to access​


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Dream address: DA-9792-6352-6802
Shanghai~
5 star Island 🏝
Hemisphere: Northern
Last updated: See signature for most current update.

Hope everybody enjoys their time on my WIP island!


----------



## Nicole.

*7702-5609-5753*
Te Fiti island from the Northern Hemisphere. 
My island is near complete, there is no set theme but it is close to being more natural.


----------



## TaylaJade

*DA-0342-6344-2800
Island:* Kikiri
*Residents: *Bam, Chief, Diana, Fauna, Kiki, Marshal, Rosie, Stella, Sherb and Wolfgang
*Theme: *Country village, natural woodlands and farm with other elements mixed in
*Season: *Spring/Cherry Blossoms
*Highlights: *Cafe/restaurant/boardwalk on the beach, fairy garden/Kikiri falls (near my house), outdoor cinema, vaporwave style infinity pool, French cafe, spooky cemetery



Don’t forget to pick up the ladder! Feedback welcome! (DM me )


Spoiler: More photos


----------



## Venn

My DA for Mistfall is: DA-5007-4421-4546.
It's a 4 star Island that's still being worked on, but I still wanted to share!

(Will Update the Post to Add more Info when I have more Time  )


----------



## psiJordan

*DA-4531-1650-0774
Lilac*

Theme: A tourist-y historic island off the coast. Lots of brick roads, flowers, and paths to bike around.

I’m still working very hard on it, but I’d love for others to check out what I have done! I’ll be updating this as I go along​


----------



## Carina

Feel free to visit and explore Aurantia!

Dream address: DA-8507-6721-8690
Hemisphere: Northern

It's a 5 star island with a natural theme, but there are still some areas left which are unfinished. Nevertheless, I want it to share with you and hope you enjoy it


----------



## Toska

DA-0146-3260-4601
Laverre

Thanks in advance if you come! I appreciate all feedback. It's a simple town, not really a heavy theme, but it works! 
(Also yes it's still a work in progress)

Edit: I've added some things to better the experience. Come look again to see the improvement!​


----------



## Fatalis

Feel free to visit and explore my island Pharloom. My DA is 2717-0353-5081 and I live in the Northern Hemisphere. My island is a five star island but it is very basic looking, so keep your expectations low.


----------



## loveclove

Welcome to Docemel Island
*DA 2031-6581-9929*
If you visit please share feedback, the island is a wip!

5 star, not themed but I would say rustic vacation town (I invented this lol)
_Attractions_: farm, hotel/hostel, diner/bar, beach club
_Villagers_: raymond, dobie, bluebear, roald, bones, diana, rex, buck, shari and papi

Pictures:


----------



## Sharksheep

Island at about 40% completion.
Yarn Isle: DA-0443-6397-9119

Permanent Residents: Diana, Apollo, Raymond, Tank, Cranston, Pashmina, Marshall


----------



## tajikey

My dream address is:
DA-7207-3897-6363

5-star symmetrical island with no real theme. I tried to keep it natural and fun.


----------



## SensaiGallade

DA-8633-1020-7509, Rosemoor

If you visit I'll give you an imaginary cookie and a socially distanced pat on the back


----------



## Valzed

*DA-3231-6278-9739

Welcome to Amity! I'm Resident Rep Valerie Brody but everyone just calls me Brody. I hope you enjoy your visit!*

My island is named after the fictional island where the movie JAWS is set.
There are some movie/shark references and the town tune is the JAWS theme but otherwise there's no real theme to my island.
The main part is set up like a small community but other areas are just things I'm interested in or just wanted to have.
My island is a 5 Star island.

I can't think of anything else to mention so...

I hope you come visit & I hope you have a nice time! Thank you!​


----------



## Mansome

My dream address : DA-8756-8097-0783
Hemisphere : Northern
Theme : Global

My island is a huge work in progress. Still trying to get blue roses and moving all my money rocks together.


----------



## Sheydra

Yeah with hubbies help finally got blue roses. For some reason can’t post on dream address post so.
DA-0356-0448-1183


----------



## USN Peter

DA-5568-3715-7851.
Have a good time when you visit. =)


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

Hi all! I just uploaded my island as well at *DA-3759-7902-8275.

Island name: *Erinacea 
*Theme: *based off of a touristy mountain town, but has a bunch of random elements that reflect my inner psyche
*Season: *summer, early afternoon
*Highlights:* farm/picnic area, hiking trails, relaxing beach spaces, museum café and grand entrance

I’m by no means finished, so any feedback would be amazing! I hope some of you can visit


----------



## ViolinShapedObject

_*DA–7204-5927-6160*_
*Island: Seigaiha*
_*Theme: Rivertown*_



 






It's always in progress, but have fun exploring and I can't wait to visit everyone's islands!



Spoiler: Map


----------



## Summ3rain

DA-5996-4850-2369
Mostly done but small areas still being worked on. Don't miss the secret path between Nook's and Able's  Hope you have fun!


----------



## MichaelvonGrimm

*DA-7104-3006-2117*
Visit Stardust in your dreams today! We’ve got a Celeste library, villagers just waiting to tell you their secrets, a turtle club, and even a haunted house! Any and all feedback is always appreciated as it’s always a work in progress.


----------



## ReiraEvenstar

Feel free to visit my 5 star island of Rein! It has a “fairy forest” theme. 
DA-8657-3595-0480​


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler: map/locations











*Tansan!! DA-0488-2098-9558*
No theme, just a little bit of everything. 

updating daily


----------



## Imbri

*DA-0687-8566-2071

Deilf Isle*​I will likely update this, but here's a peek at my island. I guess it would be themed as cottagecore, although I trend to think of it as natural. Anyway, please poke about. Things are tucked away all around.

*Edit: 8/10 - *I've updated my dream. Please look around and don't forget to grab the items in front of RS.

It's still a work in progress, but I'm pleased to share it.


----------



## NatsumiSummer

*Dream Address: *3510-3100-5627
*Hemisphere:* Northern
*Theme: *General (No distinct theme)

My island is always a work in progress, but I am quite happy with how it looks at the moment. Tools are to the right of Resident Services. Feel free to use them as you see fit.


----------



## Bunnii

*DA-1131-5628-1465*

I have a garden theme, elegant aesthetic and purple/white colour scheme. Feel free to visit  but keep in mind, it's still incomplete and a wip


----------



## NurseColin

DA-0909-9443-7050


----------



## SinnerTheCat

milo 






I'd like to invite y'all to my island, made with all my love and care. Very flowery and cozy, village themed! Feel free to stop by 

DA-3843-1022-3080​


----------



## Hobowire

Dream Address:  DA-5745-7199-1777 
Hemisphere: Northern
Season: Winter
Amenities:

Outdoors:

Amusement Park ( North)
Santa's village (by residence)
Maze ( North to the right of amusement park)
Wine bar (in mid of maze)
Sally's seashell stand (East on rock)
bait shop (West on rock)
pirate's cove (Northwest entrance to hidden redd beach)
fat camp ( Mid.  by campsite)
shops ( Mid. )
casino (Mid. behind museum)
bank (closed atm) ( in front of haunted house)
Driving range ( northeast)
fields of flowers (all over southeast)
winter ice cream parlor (mid - west of Residential Service)
star beach (hides fish bait, west)
Indoors:

Restuarant (Dickles' house)
Hotel (Joon's house)
Beach House (Charlie's house)
Haunted House's (Feesh house)
WIP WIP Movie Studio WIP WIP

Please PM critique and suggestions.  Island will always be a work in progress.  Any feedback is appreciated


----------



## itsjustlew

Hey guys I don’t have any pictures of my island because I’m not sure how to get them from my switch but I have a 4 star island and my villagers are Judy, Sherb, Merengue, stitches, Ellie, melba, pietro, Marina, Diana, and Lily 
I have a fruit orchard, a spooky little forest with a cemetery and fortune teller, a cafe, a park, a band area, a market, a neighborhood, a pool area and so much nice scenery with lots of Paths and flowers. My dream address is DA-4713-3475-8768


----------



## groovydolly

*DA-2006-6737-7566

Enjoy a 5* Island with a mushroom neighbour village and mermaid beaches! ⛱  🏖  *


----------



## LilyLynne

My island is Carribie. It is mostly a garden theme. Still a work in progress. Dream address is DA-9026-9251-9070.


----------



## elo-chan

Come visit Maplewood, the little town covered in maple leaves and cedar trees!
More information can be found on my island blog!
*DA-0836-9661-1439*​


----------



## DeltaLoraine

For those who miss the fun of visiting random islands and don't know what they are going to get!

*DA-7255-7076-6605*

(Hope you have fun! DM me if you want to give feedback or want me to visit your island too!)


----------



## xChives

Hey all, welcome to Altamor! DA-1398-3956-4688

My island is definitely going for spooky vibes with the residents going on lockdown as scary things start happening all over the island. I have a lot of hidden areas to explore including a haunted carnival, monster-ridden forest, and witches gathering!


----------



## DragonLatios

My Island  DA 7307-8762-9767. Not To flashly and Not Too over the top island. A Nice Home island and easy to get around.


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## ASWIFT

DA-1735-8338-7477
3 Tier 1 Villagers - Audie, Marina, Stitches.
5 Stars
Northern Hemisphere
Very natural landscaping, neat and organized it will Inspire you.
 My house also has 130k HHA points!!


----------



## daringred_

* **4896-9558-1620** *
*town name:* sun hill
*island representative:* claire 
*hemisphere:* northern 
*theme: *natural (big WIP)



 

​


----------



## AsepticVoid

Ｃｏｍｅ　ｔｏ　ｍｅ．

    DA - 4319 - 4242 - 7662


----------



## P. Star

*DA: *7286-3228-1206
*Island: *Kronos
*Representative: *Preston
*Theme:* Hard to describe.. A mixture of artistic elegance and natural features??
Let me know what you think, any feedback is appreciated. Also, ignore my house it's a massive WIP at the moment














​


----------



## Neb

Island name: Nebuen
Rating: 3 stars
Dream address: DA-9148-1063-4412

While the terraforming of my island is complete, I’m still buying and arranging outdoor furniture. If you have any feedback, let me know!


----------



## naranjita

*Island Name*: Unira
*Hemisphere*: Northern
*Theme*: cottagecore/natural/??? idk I'm just trying to make it look cute 

address is *DA-5054-3220-6724*! feel free to come and silently judge my outdoors decoration skills


----------



## Katie97

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> *DA-3242-0156-8697*
> -
> *Island:* Melursus     *Theme:* Suburban i guess?
> *Representative:* Panda
> *Hemisphere:* Southern
> *Island Rating:*
> *Main HHA Score:* 181,978
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294016
> Hello! I hope you enjoy your visit!


Just visited! I absolutely LOVE your island!


----------



## Lilyacre

Carina said:


> Feel free to visit and explore Aurantia!
> 
> Dream address: DA-8507-6721-8690
> Hemisphere: Northern
> 
> It's a 5 star island with a natural theme, but there are still some areas left which are unfinished. Nevertheless, I want it to share with you and hope you enjoy it



I saw your map in the map thread a while ago and I actually restarted my island because I wanted to do something similar with my map (I hope you don't mind!) I've just visited your island and I'm in love, it's so adorable! I really like natural towns that aren't cluttered but still have lots of cosy areas, and Aurantia is perfect! You've done an amazing job and I hope you don't mind that your island is my island's inspiration!


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

*The island of Sylan*






_Most of the town is done, I need to finish a few minor parts, and some rooms of the houses are not finished, but a lot of it is. Will be updated as I continue work on it._

*DA-3197-6007-7563*​


----------



## Roxxy

Island name: Bayside
Rating : 5 stars
Hemisphere: Northern
Dream address: Too much competition 

No theme as such but have a few nice areas (ice bar, swimming pool, beach club) Would love if anyone would visit and give me ideas as I have lost any inspiration. Tysm


----------



## Jillenium

Anyone else noticed that your movements are a little juddery when u visit others in dream world?


----------



## wolfie1

Hey, everyone! If you want to come visit *Hau'oli* while dreaming, below is the Dream Address. There are some empty areas I've been wanting to fill with the café and other shop buildings, but I guess I'll have to wait at least until fall. Anyway, I hope you have a great time.


----------



## MelodyRivers

Come explore Riverbrook!!
DA-8465-3854-2018
Northern Hemisphere
Current residents:
Tank
Whitney
Gwen 
Nan
Melba
Phoebe
Bangle
Drago
Bianca
Zell

still a WIP covered in flowers. I apologize for a few items that are lying around. I’m having storage issues. Lol. I will update the dream hopefully everyday
Please like this post or feel free to dm with feedback if you visit


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan

My dream adress: da-1132-8110-1742

Still definitely a work in progress and slightly overrrun by flowers but it is a five star island all the same. Fell free to pm me if you have any design suggestions. I don’t really have a main theme but I am trying to create a few different areas. Please like this post if you visit because I am curious. 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



LilyLynne said:


> My island is Carribie. It is mostly a garden theme. Still a work in progress. Dream address is DA-9026-9251-9070.


I visited your island and we were wearing matching outfits!


----------



## sparklenfade1184

Hey come check out my island  5 star there are lots of waterfalls and a forest to walk thru mostly complete want to update a few areas
Hazeville dream address 5909-2856-5471
Northern hemisphere 
Please feel free to share your feed back thanx!!


----------



## dreamworker

*DA-4362-3425-9198*
*** Lesbos** 
Theme: WLW, vacation, natural*
**Ladder not required but strongly recommended**
Hello! I've spent over 200 hours crafting my island into a beautiful vacation paradise with several restaurants and places to relax! Please come over and explore my girl-themed island! There are lots of hidden shortcuts used to get between places, as well as areas obscured or hidden behind things, so make sure to tilt your camera up. Some of the custom designs I've made deserve credit, so I'll put those in some links at the end. 

**



**



**



**​Some random details about the creative thought that went into the island: 
- Most villager houses have a corresponding shop or area that they 'run', like Audie's beach shack, or Pippy's spa
- Some areas have a specific story behind why they're designed the way they are. For example, the corner entrance of Purrl's library is made to seem like someone pulled out the lantern so that they would be able to sneak in. There aren't really any signs of this, it's just something that I thought about while I was making everything 
- I wanted to incorporate elements of hopping across cliff gaps as well as stepping stones in water, but not go overboard. There's one example of each
- I picked the name Lesbos because I'm a lesbian and I thought it was perfect lol. It was later on that I decided I would include more wlw themes
- I was inspired a lot by Mama Mia 2 and Assassin's Creed Odyssey (both of which take place in Greece)

Thanks for reading!

Links credit:
*- Boardwalk pattern* by solomvns on Tumblr (I was using the original version of this for a long time, but after a while decided that the colors -weren't warm enough to go with the look I was going for, so I made my own version. Please support the original artist instead of my recolor!)
- All of my stall patterns, as well as my flag pattern, were directly inspired by *these* pieces of art done by Ming85 on Tumblr
- I actually don't know who originally did my *Redd wanted sign,* as it was sent to me as a picture, so if you know who it is, please let me know so I can put their name here!


----------



## Candyapple

My DA is 0974-1068-1532

My island is called Hiraeth. 
I’ve been playing and working on this island since March 18.

The theme is the memories of childhood summer vacations.
Warm colors, a lot of focus into details, every villager’s house has their own special garden and in some cases even a whole park for them.
There are many little cute corners that you would find in a resort. Laundromat, spa, magic garden for different activities, and the secret beach has a special guardian that is guarding the lighthouse and parked his little van there. ^_^
in Hiraeth you can feel like you’re a child again. Not a worry, not a dark thought in your heart.
Enjoy the pretty colors of the sunset and play on the beach as long as you like.
After all, it’s just a dream, but it can last as long as you like ^_^/ see you in Hiraeth!


----------



## oak

*Dream Address*: 6423-1687-6786
*Updated*: February 28th, 2021
*Island Name*: Usagi
*Villagers*: Gaston, Ruby, Dotty, Claude, Genji, Nan, Mac, Deirdre, Lopez & Mint
*Hemisphere*: North
*Theme*: Shabby farm village in early spring


​


----------



## Underneath The Stars

-ˋˏ✧ 𝕨𝕖𝕝𝕔𝕠𝕞𝕖 𝕥𝕠 𝕘𝕒𝕣𝕕𝕖𝕟𝕚𝕒 ✧ˊˎ-

*dream address* DA-8944-5943-7817
* hemisphere *North
*theme *Natural Town/Garden/Suburban/Punchy (idk what the theme is tbh)
*island rating* 5 stars

*notes* it's a work in progress
i'd say it's only about 50% complete even though you'd probably feel like the island is already "finished". i have put placeholders for some of the areas, just so it's not boring, while i still haven't gotten to work on it with what i was envisioning.
also, there are hybrids all over the beaches, ignore it as i still haven't designed all these areas. if you want some of the hybrids you can ask me tbh!
i tried to make the island and villager houses presentable for the DA.
i just worked with what i have & removed the clutter (diy's), so please bare with me.
thanks for visiting!


----------



## Carina

Lilyacre said:


> I saw your map in the map thread a while ago and I actually restarted my island because I wanted to do something similar with my map (I hope you don't mind!) I've just visited your island and I'm in love, it's so adorable! I really like natural towns that aren't cluttered but still have lots of cosy areas, and Aurantia is perfect! You've done an amazing job and I hope you don't mind that your island is my island's inspiration!



Thank you so much! I'm glad that my island is your island's inspiration, and of course it's no problem if you want to create something similar


----------



## Hellfish

New Polis is now in the clouds ^-^

The island of New Polis is a very natural themed island and is a minimalistic take on the theme with a large portion of the island being subdivided into a shopping/museum town district.

DA - 5277-8411-6940


----------



## Dunquixote

dizzy bone said:


> *Tansan!! DA-0488-2098-9558*
> No theme, just a little bit of everything.



Beautiful! I love all the different themes and how well everything blends in. I really love how you used the stall in front of Able’s and all of them really. Your terraforming and arrangement of the houses look fantastic as well. I don’t things words does it any justice how impressed I am by your town. I liked pretty much everything . 

Anyone else experiencing a lot of lag?


----------



## Hellfish

Dunquixote said:


> Beautiful! I love all the different themes and how well everything blends in. I really love how you used the stall in front of Able’s and all of them really. Your terraforming and arrangement of the houses look fantastic as well. I don’t things words does it any justice how impressed I am by your town. I liked pretty much everything .
> 
> Anyone else experiencing a lot of lag?


Yeah, people who have lots of items in their towns have super low frames in the dream suite. I noticed way more pop in of items too.


----------



## FishHead

*Dream Address:* DA-5105-0772-9274
*Island: *Twinleaf
*Theme:* European(Mostly Mediterranean)
*Hemisphere:* North
*Main points of interest:* Town square/countryside(right side of island)/Fish market(left beach on rock peninsula)/Restaurant/Botanical Garden.

Make sure to get the presents in front of nooks!


----------



## michan

*dream address*

DA-8195-5539-2393

*island: *Coralia
*theme: *natural​
A very natural theme with the shops in a downtown area and a variety of hotspots throughout the island to enjoy~ I would love feedback on what I can improve on!

Feel free to start a conversation with me or just like this comment so I know that you visited my island


----------



## Candyapple

dizzy bone said:


> *Tansan!! DA-0488-2098-9558*
> No theme, just a little bit of everything.



wow I loved this island so much, the “homey” feeling is strong and kinda reminds me of my childhood and the neighborhood I spent my younger years in. Very good job!!

tomorrow I’ll visit mor dreams!


----------



## Nooblord

Wits’ End: DA-9766-5701-7167

Wits’ End is a small town that sprouted around the ruins of a small kingdom that once reigned the island many years before.

“Greetings. I am SEM, an explorer, archaeologist, and the Island Representative.  I came across the ruins while relocating my home, once we were able to cross the river. (Apparently, Nook did not thoroughly survey the island before launching his Desert Getaway package.)





“Blathers’, an old colleague of mine, quickly made the decision to make the big move to Wits’ End after hearing the news, eager to unveil the mysteries hidden within the ruins... And underneath them. Slowly but surely, we’re unraveling the dark secrets of the island’s past, and learning how what was once a thriving kingdom met a tragic and untimely demise. Together we have been excavating several sites in the northeast quadrant of the island, and sharing our new discoveries with the islanders via a weekly broadcast on Wits’ End Public Radio.”





“I hope you enjoy your visit to Wits’ End. From our bustling downtown to the serene Redwood. Mingle with our hospitable residents, from the white sands of our beaches to the rural countryside of Pine Grove. We’ve come a long way from our humble beginnings and still have a long journey ahead of us. After all, when you’re at your Wits’ End, there’s nowhere left to look but up.”





P.S. Still a WIP. Some areas aren’t completed or even started on.
P.P.S. I updated my dream while Redd was visiting, if you visit today, please let me know if Redd was in the dream.
Also, if you see Rex, let me know if he wearing a WEPR hoodie. I want to know if villagers wear custom designs in dreams.


----------



## Ras

DragonLatios said:


> My Island  DA 7307-8762-9767. Not To flashly and Not Too over the top island. A Nice Home island and easy to get around.



I teared up at your tribute to your mom. I lost my dad this year, too. And judging by some of your animals' catchphrase about Fox 4, I bet you live not far from me.

It's not finished and a little embarrassing, but DA 4713-5837-4170


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan

FishHead said:


> *Dream Address:* DA-5105-0772-9274
> *Island: *Twinleaf
> *Theme:* European(Mostly Mediterranean)
> *Hemisphere:* North
> *Main points of interest:* Town square/countryside(right side of island)/Fish market(left beach on rock peninsula)/Restaurant/Botanical Garden.
> 
> Make sure to get the presents in front of nooks!


Dude your island is honestly really awsome. I love the restaurant and museum you have in your houses and the farm area is a really neat idea. Honestly super impressed


----------



## FishHead

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Dude your island is honestly really awsome. I love the restaurant and museum you have in your houses and the farm area is a really neat idea. Honestly super impressed


Thanks! Hope you enjoyed you stay!


----------



## beehumcrossing

DragonLatios said:


> My Island  DA 7307-8762-9767. Not To flashly and Not Too over the top island. A Nice Home island and easy to get around.





Ras said:


> And judging by some of your animals' catchphrase about Fox 4, I bet you live not far from me.



whoa, do we all live in DFW? cool  

anyways your island was super cool! i honestly have no feedback cause it was all amazing  thanks for sharing your code!


----------



## Fisher

Underneath The Stars said:


> -ˋˏ✧ 𝕨𝕖𝕝𝕔𝕠𝕞𝕖 𝕥𝕠 𝕘𝕒𝕣𝕕𝕖𝕟𝕚𝕒 ✧ˊˎ-
> 
> *dream address* DA-8944-5943-7817
> * hemisphere *North
> *theme *Natural Town/Garden/Suburban/Punchy (idk what the theme is tbh)
> *island rating* 5 stars​


​Just checked out your island and it was amazing! Got some good inspiration from it, loved all the beautiful waterfalls you had and the flowers


----------



## MelodyRivers

oak said:


> My dream address is 6423-1687-6786.
> 
> My islands name is Usagi & I've been playing since the game was released. My island is fully decorated but has minimal terrareforming to the land. I preferred to keep the landscape natural.
> 
> The theme is casual farm life. There's endless flowers on my island so I hope everyone enjoys.
> 
> View attachment 294286
> 
> A few more pictures of Usagi.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294327
> View attachment 294328
> View attachment 294329
> View attachment 294330


Your island is absolutely gorgeous!! So calming. And I love your house especially the upstairs room. So nice and tranquil.


----------



## Libbyannii

Mine is DA-0425-5490-4022 come dream in Qarth Fest.


----------



## Megannn_

*dream address: DA-8705-8312-5314
theme:* pink, white & purple everything...mostly pink.
garden/tropical
*hemisphere:* northern
*houses*: 4
*island rating:* 5

*notes*: megan & sakura's houses are mine.
the other two are my mom's and roommate's (which is like 80% done, she still needs her basement lol)

ps. if you find my DIY beach and see some you need pm me.
❤
have fun!


----------



## Rosch

*F L E X M O N T
D A - 8 4 1 8 - 2 4 2 9 - 4 7 2 9*
    

Suburban & Natural
Northern Hemisphere

This island complete enough to be explored as is.
Feedback would be truly appreciated. Thank you for visiting!!!​


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Fisher said:


> ​Just checked out your island and it was amazing! Got some good inspiration from it, loved all the beautiful waterfalls you had and the flowers



aw thank you!!  i appreciate it, i didn’t expect some feedback. but i’m glad you got some good inspiration from it. i thought the structure of my island is basic (wanted to keep it simple & easy to navigate so my friends/visitors wouldn’t get lost lol), so i compensated by adding some nice looking waterfalls.

also glad you loved the flowers. i was worried it was a bit too much, might ask people what they think about it & ask how to help me improve it so i can make more space. i noticed that scattered 3-4 flowers are a trend nowadays, meanwhile mine are all line up with the paths. but then again it isn’t called gardenia for nothing haha.


----------



## acnlgirl

I cam


Underneath The Stars said:


> -ˋˏ✧ 𝕨𝕖𝕝𝕔𝕠𝕞𝕖 𝕥𝕠 𝕘𝕒𝕣𝕕𝕖𝕟𝕚𝕒 ✧ˊˎ-
> 
> *dream address* DA-8944-5943-7817
> * hemisphere *North
> *theme *Natural Town/Garden/Suburban/Punchy (idk what the theme is tbh)
> *island rating* 5 stars
> 
> *notes* it's a work in progress
> i'd say it's only about 50% complete even though you'd probably feel like the island is already "finished". i have put placeholders for some of the areas, just so it's not boring, while i still haven't gotten to work on it with what i was envisioning.
> also, there are hybrids all over the beaches, ignore it as i still haven't designed all these areas. if you want some of the hybrids you can ask me tbh!
> i tried to make the island and villager houses presentable for the DA.
> i just worked with what i have & removed the clutter (diy's), so please bare with me.
> thanks for visiting!
> 
> View attachment 294304​


I came for a visit today, your island is amazing! I loved the landscaping


----------



## lexy_

Hello! Feel free to visit Serenity, my zen/Relax town ^^

my island is finished, I have put more than 500 hours into it, and I have a zen residential zone, a bamboo island, a park, a spa area, a garden full of flower, a coffee bar....Hope you will like it, I enjoyed building my island. Hope you will have a nice dream.

DA-8871-3050-4470


----------



## Underneath The Stars

dizzy bone said:


> *Tansan!! DA-0488-2098-9558*
> No theme, just a little bit of everything.



i returned today because your island is next level, i wanted to see it again. the lag goes crazy but it’s worth it. most of the time i leave some of the tours due to item overload because i get dizzy but yours isn’t, despite the fact that you seem to love dizzy lol. there are spaces to breathe so that’s great.

i can’t NOT comment on some of my favorite areas. it needs to be said:

1- the dig-site behind the museum, whatever that area is it’s my favorite. i thought the museum was great until i got to the back of it. very creative!
2- the neighborhood, the placing of the houses looks random but at the same time looks well thought out! amazing flower combinations, i already said this about your orange & purple combo before but to see it all in a dream is great. freya got the best area though.
3- the shopping area. after the bike park i remember getting to the nooks where there’s a basketball area & japanese inspired shops. i’m in love. how did you think of this? was it inspired by a real life location? it’s pretty realistic.
4- also love whatever you did for the beaches!!!!


----------



## R. Planet

Come visit *Calla Bryn!*

A forest-themed island with a background theme of an ancient civilization that once lived there but that has now vanished. Always a work in progress but quite pretty to look at. Come say hi to Raymond, Julian, Lucky, Merengue and the rest of the gang!

DA-5239-4566-3414


----------



## dizzy bone

Underneath The Stars said:


> i returned today because your island is next level, i wanted to see it again. the lag goes crazy but it’s worth it. most of the time i leave some of the tours due to item overload because i get dizzy but yours isn’t, despite the fact that you seem to love dizzy lol. there are spaces to breathe so that’s great.
> 
> i can’t NOT comment on some of my favorite areas. it needs to be said:
> 
> 1- the dig-site behind the museum, whatever that area is it’s my favorite. i thought the museum was great until i got to the back of it. very creative!
> 2- the neighborhood, the placing of the houses looks random but at the same time looks well thought out! amazing flower combinations, i already said this about your orange & purple combo before but to see it all in a dream is great. freya got the best area though.
> 3- the shopping area. after the bike park i remember getting to the nooks where there’s a basketball area & japanese inspired shops. i’m in love. how did you think of this? was it inspired by a real life location? it’s pretty realistic.
> 4- also love whatever you did for the beaches!!!!



Haha thank you so much for the kind words!! I'm sorry about the lag   I'll change the name to Lagsan.

Yes it's a dig site and research facility run by the gnomes! Initially I wanted to use the stonehenge somewhere in the forest like an abandoned stone structure, but I had no space and it worked out perfectly in that dig zone instead. The shopping area is inspired by Korean shops and is supposed to resemble an old beach town. The stalls in the back behind nook says "Tansan Pocha" short for pojangmacha, an outdoor soju tent, haha. It looks better at night!! The part beyond that is just an old marketplace because I was inspired to make a layered market area with a lot of stalls... but that's pretty much the source of Tansan's powerful lag lmao. 

I'm glad you enjoyed it <3


----------



## Nirvana Mayor 2016

Stop by *PHOG Isle *the next time you’re in the mood for a virtual visit to a casual 5-star island.  It’s named after Forrest “Phog” Allen (1885-1974), the legendary men’s basketball coach at the University of Kansas. You can pay your respects to Coach Allen’s legacy, visit nursery plots where gold roses are cultivated, relax on the beaches, marvel at the ”Godzilla” wannabe that’s trapped by fire high atop a specially constructedI mid-river island, soothe your senses with the sight and sound of terraformed waterfalls, etc.  Things change on a semi-regular basis, so I hope you’ll visit more than once!

See it in your dreams at:  *DA-4964-6917-2721*

Enjoy! And remember: *“ROCK CHALK JAYHAWK!” *


----------



## Bev

Mine is DA-7895-1199-8672
Northern hemisphere
i’m really happy with the little residential area, we have an outdoor museum, gardening center and a hyacinth field.  I hope your visit!


----------



## azurill

Here is mine

DA-2092-0848-5599
Residents: Flo, Margie, Julian, Sylvana, Static, Peanut, Apple, Wade and Piper, 

Some of my areas are finished the zen garden and my residents houses. Sorry about the diy beach message me if you want one. Still working on left side


----------



## HailRaven

Hello! Come have a relaxing walk on LUNA Island♡
Trying to go for rustic forest vibes! 
5 star island ☆☆☆☆☆
Still a WIP but I am very proud of what I have accomplished. Please Like this post to let me know you visited ♡


----------



## Masenkochick

*DA-7710-2548-9090*

Come visit KEET LARGO an island filled with feline friends! 

Enjoy our quaint early 1900s themed boardwalks, romantic beach dining area and picnic area (by two waterfalls), vast orchards, museum research dig site, and mountain top zen garden and spa. Be sure to check out the local shops including the Cozmie Cakes bakery , Koi Kat sushi restaurant, and beachside ice cream and juice stall.


----------



## fakemuseum

DA-6877-8491-4143

Half way finished, non urban island. Kinda simple but my villagers are cute lol


----------



## Autbird

DA 3225 3743 5515
Island name: Ellipsis
Northern hemisphere, natural/forest/townish island? Difficult to label, haha.
I update it often because I love the different times of day and weather. ^^' Updated: 8/7 to show some new terraforming. Still just before 6am because it's my favorite time of day on my island. <3

Some pictures (bonus new ones!):


Spoiler: Spoilers, sweetie.


----------



## Chungus

Hey, guys! I am looking for island inspiration. Please DM me or @ me with your DA if you have a carnival or an otherwise beach resort-themed island!


----------



## DragonLatios

Ras said:


> I teared up at your tribute to your mom. I lost my dad this year, too. And judging by some of your animals' catchphrase about Fox 4, I bet you live not far from me.
> 
> It's not finished and a little embarrassing, but DA 4713-5837-4170


Thanks

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



beehumcrossing said:


> whoa, do we all live in DFW? cool
> 
> anyways your island was super cool! i honestly have no feedback cause it was all amazing  thanks for sharing your code! ☺


Thank for the Comment on my Island. I Hope you mean me too. Unclear on at post.


----------



## Wiimfiuser

I'd like to visit lots of places! A Disneyland, theme parks, Natural, Urban, City, Mystical and Japanese places! Also, why not come visit Nyakuza? My DA is 9118-2961-5044


----------



## Hanif1807

*Visit Caeli Island!*

*DA-4157-5440-4959 





I update the island daily. It's still under big renovation so, expect some cluttering lol*​


----------



## Masenkochick

*DA-7710-2548-9090*

Come visit KEET LARGO an island filled with feline friends! 

Enjoy our quaint early 1900s themed boardwalks, romantic beach dining area and picnic area (by two waterfalls), vast orchards, museum research dig site, and mountain top zen garden and spa. Be sure to check out the local shops including the Cozmie Cakes bakery , Koi Kat sushi restaurant, and beachside ice cream and juice stall.

don’t forget to grab your Keet Largo Lucky Cat Poster from the QR Code Kiosk before you head home!


----------



## chocosongee

*DA-9660-7493-9681*

for all my *Ghibli* fans !!  
My island is entirely ghibli themed including the houses  It includes Kiki's Delivery Service, Totoro, Princess Kaguya, Spirited Away, Howl's Moving Castle, Castle in the Sky, Nausicaa, Grave of the Fireflies and Ponyo!
I would love to hear back from anybody who comes to visit 


Spoiler: Some sneak peaks


----------



## Melissanoelle

HailRaven said:


> Hello! Come have a relaxing walk on LUNA Island♡
> Trying to go for rustic forest vibes!
> 5 star island ☆☆☆☆☆
> Still a WIP but I am very proud of what I have accomplished. Please Like this post to let me know you visited ♡
> 
> View attachment 294830


Beautiful island! Totally gave me some inspiration!!


----------



## R. Planet

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> *DA-3242-0156-8697*
> -
> *Island:* Melursus     *Theme:* Suburban i guess?
> *Representative:* Panda
> *Hemisphere:* Southern
> *Island Rating:*
> *Main HHA Score:* 181,978
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294016
> Hello! I hope you enjoy your visit!




I have reviewed your island!






						Island Tour - R. Planet's Dream island tours.
					

Welcome to R. Planet's Dream Island tours!  Your very own R. Planet (the "R" stands for "Rn't you just happy to meet me?") will be visiting several of your islands and reviewing them here, in this thread. I will point out the best features of your island as well as posting pics so that the world...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Cass123

DA-0220-4312-0817 M.I. Town

Very much a wip but has a few more complete areas. In interest of not spoiling the fun of exploring I am not including more details.


----------



## Coco63

DA-8003-7514-8806

Island shared by my boyfriend and I. It is still very much in progress but it’s coming along! It has a rainbow theme 
Let me know (like this post) if you check it out!


----------



## AutomationAir

*DA-4219-0482-0549*
*KOJI-OUJI of GRAPPLER

Residents:* Apple, Sherb, Kiki, Punchy, Ankha, Tangy, Dom, Raymond, Katt, Lolly
*Rating: 
Theme: *Purple and black light space theme
*Highlights: *Concert venue (KIRITO's house), outdoor wedding area, graveyard, zen garden, star viewing platform, and of course a spade shaped river! Coming soon: Cafe/hotel (WIP)

If you come visit please let me know what you think! I'd love feedback 

*










*


----------



## milkie

welcome to lover's key enjoy your stay
*DA-5316-2496-0565*​its's a fairycore island that i've tried to keep simple in terms of terraforming for ease of access. im still working on it bc even though i TT i try to stay within the same season so there will be more changes later on. I have 3 themed character houses you can visit. My player milkie is a fairy, theres sarah the witch, and delfin the mermaid who recently moved in




(i would really appreciate feedback on my island especially if u get stuck somewhere )


----------



## itwaskatie

-Come To Sweetpea!-

Sweetpea is a colourful, cute island with tons of cute areas! The island is very vibrant but it gets more natural/fairy-core themed the further you go up the cliffs. The island is very easy to navigate but i left a ladder and vaulting pole so it’s even easier I also left out some presents near the airport so you can blend in with the locals It’s still a WIP so if you visit, please tell me what you think and any ways i could improve! Sweet dreams! (●´ω｀●)


----------



## Lavulin98

Code:  DA-6741-5969-4341
Island name: Tiel 
Theme: Tropical/ resort island
5 star island, not cluttered, no frame drops, tools provided,  there are restaurant, bamboo forest, volcano, school and much more. Please dm me if you visited and tell me what you think!


----------



## KatBunny

*Dream Code*: DA-3338-8100-9034
*Island Name*: Skye
*Island Representative*: Kim
*Native Fruit*: Oranges
*Native Flower*: Lilies
*Villagers*: Gayle, Hornsby, Rizzo, Diana, Sly, Katt, Sprinkle, Lyman, and Tom

Skye is a 3 star (️️️) island in progress! It hasn’t been terraformed yet, as I just got 3 stars today, the day of this posting. I’ll try to update it everyday after playing. I hope you enjoy and DM me on things you liked about it and what I could do to improve it, if you visited it! Thank you!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Nice islands everybody.


----------



## Kittyshadow

My Island isnt all finished yet, but u can go visit if you want.

*Walden*, an island mostly for relaxing.

*Dream Address:* DA-6056-9521-7615


----------



## R. Planet

Autbird said:


> DA 3225 3743 5515
> Island name: Ellipsis
> Northern hemisphere, natural/forest/townish island? Difficult to label, haha.
> I update it often because I love the different times of day and weather. ^^' Updated today even though I'm mid moving Maple's house because thunderstorm! Feedback welcomed (feel free to pm me!)
> 
> Some pictures:
> View attachment 294847View attachment 294848View attachment 294849View attachment 294850



I have reviewed your island!





__





						Island Tour - R. Planet's Dream island tours.
					

Welcome to R. Planet's Dream Island tours!  Your very own R. Planet (the "R" stands for "Rn't you just happy to meet me?") will be visiting several of your islands and reviewing them here, in this thread. I will point out the best features of your island as well as posting pics so that the world...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




The giant terraformed bridge is SO COOL.


----------



## Shyria

My dream address is up!

Town: Gorgonzola
DA: DA-7776-7706-3527
Hemisphere: North

My house is an absolute mess except for one or two rooms, main interest would be my island and villagers  Have fun visiting!


----------



## Yuina

Town: Millanora
Dream Adress: _0549-7058-0242

WIP: _
- empty space next to house, next to the kotatsu. I'm trying to breed purple hyacinths there because that's the only place left untouched LOL.
- upper part around plant shop - right now a little farm. Planning on revamping it to a research area I guess.
- part of the beach - hybrid flowers stock please ignore. (':
- library needs finishing touches and just more items overall.
- some finishing touches throughout the island.
- upper room and left room of my house are not done.


----------



## zammey12

DA-7875-7608-4356 
Island: Peachy Key

No theme, but I would love to see what you guys think of my island after 500+ hours of work


----------



## VelveteenCat

*DA-8194-4342-5122*

I'd love for people to check out my enchanted gothic garden! Not at all done yet, but probably the best I can do with what I have so far. I don't TT for game progress (I did for this dream though!) and therefor am still waiting to find/ unlock tons of items that would fit greatly.


----------



## Leni of Tullandia

I just got 5 stars today! But no visitors so far  I have a bingo area, Egypt, zen area, chill zones, fortune teller booth, lots of different tunes - come visit, recommendations welcome! DA-0171-2896-9808


----------



## Ichigo.

Underneath The Stars said:


> -ˋˏ✧ 𝕨𝕖𝕝𝕔𝕠𝕞𝕖 𝕥𝕠 𝕘𝕒𝕣𝕕𝕖𝕟𝕚𝕒 ✧ˊˎ-
> 
> *dream address* DA-8944-5943-7817
> * hemisphere *North
> *theme *Natural Town/Garden/Suburban/Punchy (idk what the theme is tbh)
> *island rating* 5 stars
> 
> *notes* it's a work in progress
> i'd say it's only about 50% complete even though you'd probably feel like the island is already "finished". i have put placeholders for some of the areas, just so it's not boring, while i still haven't gotten to work on it with what i was envisioning.
> also, there are hybrids all over the beaches, ignore it as i still haven't designed all these areas. if you want some of the hybrids you can ask me tbh!
> i tried to make the island and villager houses presentable for the DA.
> i just worked with what i have & removed the clutter (diy's), so please bare with me.
> thanks for visiting!
> 
> View attachment 294304​



i really enjoyed visiting your island! i don't know if i'm just dumb or if creating easy to follow paths isn't as intuitive as you might think, but i tend to have a difficult time navigating some of the islands i visit. yours, on the other hand, was so easy to explore! i never got lost (so i think that says your island has a good variety of different landmarks and areas) and i never really got stuck with paths that lead nowhere. i'm liking what you've done with your beaches as well (gives me some inspo myself!) also HELLO TY TRACK? taeyong needs to visit your island himself LOL. nice work!


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Ichigo. said:


> i really enjoyed visiting your island! i don't know if i'm just dumb or if creating easy to follow paths isn't as intuitive as you might think, but i tend to have a difficult time navigating some of the islands i visit. yours, on the other hand, was so easy to explore! i never got lost (so i think that says your island has a good variety of different landmarks and areas) and i never really got stuck with paths that lead nowhere. i'm liking what you've done with your beaches as well (gives me some inspo myself!) also HELLO TY TRACK? taeyong needs to visit your island himself LOL. nice work!



omg. thank you thank you! this means a lot because you noticed the things i have deliberately worked on. first i wanted it to be easy to navigate (this involved a lot of planning), second the different landmarks, third TY TRACK. i’d die if taeyong visited  would‘ve been neat if you reached the time rv psycho was our island tune lmao but i changed it now.
but yeah after visiting a few dreams, i got lost quite often too  i’m not dissing them i know for some it’s a stylistic choice. if anything i’m influenced to make mine a bit more complex like idk after the dreams i felt mine’s basic but at the same time visitors would like the ease. now you said it, it makes me feel better about my layout.

either way might take me a while to move areas again. maybe when brewster gets a building.


----------



## Feunard

Here is Æthryéron's dream address: DA-9409-2426-2299
Feel free to visit! 

Æthryéron's theme is that of a royal residence located next to a small picturesque town. There's some work to be done, but there's still much to visit!
Here are some pictures:


----------



## KimvW

*Dream Code*: DA-1176-1795-6135
*Island Name*: Peach Isle
*Island Representative*: Kim
*Hemisphere: *Northern
*Theme: *Natural

The entrance/commercial area has a more tropical vibe. Behind the comercial area there is the farm with a farmers market, a flower farming area and a large orchard. I also have a natural park (where I aim to have one of each type/colour of flower) and forrest area as well as a dig site and bamboo forrest.

The homes are still very much a WIP (my main home has a retro feel to it and the other is just used as DIY storage at the moment).

Feel free to venture off the paths as I do not have paths everywhere! Also, you can find a ladder and pole to the left of the Resident Services (although you can reach all areas via bridges and inclines).

My islands is not heavily terraformed/decorated, so there should be no lag.


----------



## Ethy

DA-0371-6723-1848
-
Island: Hiwana
Theme: island getaway
Representative: Rose
Hemisphere: Northern
Island Rating: 
Main HHA Score: 102,315

it’s always a wip so pm me thoughts and critiques! Hope u enjoy


----------



## R. Planet

Phalaenopsis said:


> Hi! Feel free to visit Gohanjima:
> DA-0185-5584-2122
> 
> My island is mostly finished but I keep adding/modifying things pretty frequently.
> 
> The theme is mainly zen/Japanese with a Japanese garden, a public bath, a rock garden, a fish market, zen decoration for villagers' gardens, etc. But some other parts of the island are more natural.
> All my beaches are set up for some classy relaxing time watching the ocean except for the family friendly corner which is more colourful.
> 
> I tried to keep the layout of my island as intact as I could using as little terraforming as possible.
> 
> 
> Help yourselves with some equipment at the dreamers' corner!
> 
> View attachment 294015



I have reviewed your island!






						Island Tour - R. Planet's Dream island tours.
					

Welcome to R. Planet's Dream Island tours!  Your very own R. Planet (the "R" stands for "Rn't you just happy to meet me?") will be visiting several of your islands and reviewing them here, in this thread. I will point out the best features of your island as well as posting pics so that the world...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Ichigo.

Underneath The Stars said:


> omg. thank you thank you! this means a lot because you noticed the things i have deliberately worked on. first i wanted it to be easy to navigate (this involved a lot of planning), second the different landmarks, third TY TRACK. i’d die if taeyong visited  would‘ve been neat if you reached the time rv psycho was our island tune lmao but i changed it now.
> but yeah after visiting a few dreams, i got lost quite often too  i’m not dissing them i know for some it’s a stylistic choice. if anything i’m influenced to make mine a bit more complex like idk after the dreams i felt mine’s basic but at the same time visitors would like the ease. now you said it, it makes me feel better about my layout.
> 
> either way might take me a while to move areas again. maybe when brewster gets a building.



of course!! i'm glad i was able to pick up on things you worked hard to plan, like clearly your work paid off  yeah definitely! i think the cluttered, maze-like aesthetic looks really pretty, but i just prefer being able to easily navigate islands. i'll come back for another visit once you've completed all areas!

(also psycho as the island tune, iconic. wish i could've met her)


----------



## Dunquixote

oak said:


> *Dream Address*: 6423-1687-6786
> *Island Name*: Usagi
> *Villagers*: Gaston, Ruby, Dotty, Claude, Genji, Nan, Mac, Deirdre, Lopez & Soleil
> *Hemisphere*: North
> *Theme*: Casual farm village​
> View attachment 294286
> View attachment 294327
> View attachment 294328
> View attachment 294329
> View attachment 294330


 
Been wanting to visit your town since you posted some screenshots in a few threads . I love it; it’s super cute and gorgeous!  Very nice arrangement of the houses and furniture .  Your house is really nicely decorated as well!


----------



## oak

Dunquixote said:


> Been wanting to visit your town since you posted some screenshots in a few threads . I love it; it’s super cute and gorgeous!  Very nice arrangement of the houses and furniture .  Your house is really nicely decorated as well!


Oh gosh this means a lot! Thanks for touring my island.


----------



## KitchenWhisk

*Aughisky
DA-7382-9919-1965*

Sort of a half-forest, half-village type of thing. Work in Progress,
so if you have advice on what I should do with the unfinished areas
(especially the houses and the empty northwest section) let me know!​


----------



## GummiBear

* Maui
                                                     Dream Address: DA-8792-7299-0167*

Still a work in progress (I debated on posting, since I don't have the creativity that I've seen in the islands I've visited so far. I haven't been to all on the this thread - but the ones I've visited, wow! You are all so talented and I am inspired!  )
Anyway, my island is in the Southern Hemisphere, and doesn't have a specific theme. We have a downtown area with the shops near Resident Services, a coffee shop named the lucky cat (be sure to tilt your camera up when you visit this area), a carousel, a little pizza restaurant & an Alice in Wonderland tea party. My house (pink house on Northwest cliffs) is almost finished and I'm pretty happy with it. The second character house on the beach still needs lots of work, but has a gift shop/art gallery, and a gym. 
Suggestions/ criticisms welcome


----------



## Milleram

DA-4351-7045-9186

Minimal terraforming was done so I could retain my island's original layout as much as possible. No real theme, but I have a bunch of neat areas/attractions, including a farm, a fair, a night club, a playground, a church, and more. Have fun! c:


----------



## Dunquixote

Imbri said:


> *Deilf Isle*​I will likely update this, but here's a peek at my island. I guess it would be themed as cottagecore, although I trend to think of it as natural. Anyway, please poke about. Things are tucked away all around.
> 
> Oh, and please excuse the rock in front of the benches near the camp. I totally forgot about it until after I'd uploaded. >.<



I’m visiting your town right now and I really like how you used the different statues.

I can tell you put a lot of thought and effort into it


----------



## Aurita

*Reverie
DA-2786-1301-7060*

Island rep: Mirae★
Northern Hemisphere
Current villagers: Bones, Flora, Goldie, Raymond, Fang, Judy, Genji, Stitches, Fuchsia, Daisy

I don’t really have a central theme, but I tried to keep it as natural as I could. My main focus was to give personalized spaces for each of my villagers  Very simple, not a lot of themed areas. It is currently filled with flowers and I don’t think I’ll ever be truly finished but happy with what I have so far! Always open to suggestions ☺

current map:



Fly over showing part of Bones/Stitches homes:



Daisy sitting in her yard  (oldish pic, been updated):


----------



## MrPicard

My dream address: *DA 6334-3277-9409*
Hemisphere: Northern
Island Theme: Star Trek TNG’s Jean-Luc Picard (lol)
Island Rating: 5 stars
Island Name: LaBarre



My island has been called “extremely neatly structured” by some visitors and I guess it is. It has a lot of paths and also many trees and flowers and fences. (I love the simple wooden fences. lol) And I’ve made sure to not overload it with items. I’d love to have some dream visitors - if you like something about it or would like to know where I got some design always feel free to DM me!


----------



## Sach

Oat Island
(5 stars, still under construction)

*DA: 4687-2874-4582*​Island rep: Sach
Theme: Movies


----------



## icecreamcheese

Hey 
I'm happy to share my hard worked island
DA - 3317-0563-4050

Its mostly a zen beach themed with some surprises.
i also have 1 cat for each persona if u wanna say hi 
my main house is complete.

The cabin in the woods belongs to my second player but only the entrance room and the attic are completed.
since the house itself is kinda new.

There is also a secret zen garden that is hidden above the orchard inside the cedar trees.


----------



## fakemuseum

Sach said:


> Oat Island
> (5 stars, still under construction)
> 
> *DA: 4687-2874-4582*​Island rep: Sach
> Theme: Movies


your island is so cool, I love all the movie references


----------



## LaLa2020

Island name: Pacific
Dream Address: DA-3715-2304-1158
Hemisphere: Northern

Mostly done but top tier is a WIP as I’ve been inundated with flowers that now need to be moved around 

Would love feedback overall and ideas for the top section. Am thinking a game arcade but open to ideas!


----------



## AzuAndy

DA: 1220-2890-1489

Fortune Island: Still a WIP with Asian and natural themes intertwined together!


----------



## The Pennifer

My Island’s name is BellFlower and I am LuluBelle 
Animal crossing new horizons dream address ... My DA-7670–1020-0683
I am just having fun filling my island with everything I love ... my villager peeps are my favourites and I am having an absolute blast terraforming and landscaping! 
One feature is particularly dear to me ... my memorial to my little dog, Lulu ... it’s coming up three yrs but I still miss her intensely 
I have placed a ladder, vaulting pole and wand and dive suit too on my beach area ... have fun exploring 
Here’s my map ... ps: Rory’s gotta go ... just waiting for him to ping


----------



## Corry

Welcome to Revelation! I hope you enjoy the sights and attractions like the romantic dining area and wedding altar! (Recently updated) Feedback is always appreciated!

DA-7859-1952-3521


----------



## lumineerin




----------



## Xeleron

icecreamcheese said:


> Hey
> I'm happy to share my hard worked island
> DA - 3317-0563-4050
> 
> Its mostly a zen beach themed with some surprises.
> i also have 1 cat for each persona if u wanna say hi
> my main house is complete.
> 
> The cabin in the woods belongs to my second player but only the entrance room and the attic are completed.
> since the house itself is kinda new.
> 
> There is also a secret zen garden that is hidden above the orchard inside the cedar trees.


You have soooo many little hidden details I had to walk around twice lol I really love all the variety of flowers you used! Definitely very peaceful and relaxing ~


----------



## Melissanoelle

KitchenWhisk said:


> *Aughisky
> DA-7382-9919-1965*
> 
> Sort of a half-forest, half-village type of thing. Work in Progress,
> so if you have advice on what I should do with the unfinished areas
> (especially the houses and the empty northwest section) let me know!​


Oh.my.god!! I absolutely love your island!! Definitely gave me the inspiration I needed! I recently changed things on my island and I’m pretty unsatisfied, but now I have some great ideas


----------



## lPeachy

*Briar Bay
DA: 4078-4536-9857
Island Rep: *Fae
*Time Set: *Sept. 2 @6:30pm, _Light Rain_
*Villagers: *Bianca, Beau, Marshal, Blanche, Chevre,
Tad, Molly, June, Deirdre, Fang
*Themes: *Simple&Cozy, Small Town, Mini Neighborhoods, Natural,
Tourism, Patrons of the Arts, A hint of Magic~
*Note:*
Don't forget to grab your ladder and welcome gifts at the bottom of resident services!
99% of the island _doesn't_ require the Ladder, but there is one lil upper area you can't get to without it!

*A word from our Resident Representative:*
_"We welcome tourists to come stay at our 5-star beachfront resort and spa
as well as any patrons of the arts to consider enrolling at our very own Briar Bay Art University!
As simple as our town may be, make sure to keep an eye out..
you may just stumble upon some secret areas connected to island lore of olde!"_

*- BRAIR BAY SPOTLIGHT -*
_A small sneak peak into the humble Briar Bay_


----------



## R. Planet

MrPicard said:


> My dream address: *DA 6334-3277-9409*
> Hemisphere: Northern
> Island Theme: Star Trek TNG’s Jean-Luc Picard (lol)
> Island Rating: 5 stars
> Island Name: LaBarre
> 
> View attachment 297970
> 
> My island has been called “extremely neatly structured” by some visitors and I guess it is. It has a lot of paths and also many trees and flowers and fences. (I love the simple wooden fences. lol) And I’ve made sure to not overload it with items. I’d love to have some dream visitors - if you like something about it or would like to know where I got some design always feel free to DM me!




I have reviewed your island!






						Island Tour - R. Planet's Dream island tours.
					

Welcome to R. Planet's Dream Island tours!  Your very own R. Planet (the "R" stands for "Rn't you just happy to meet me?") will be visiting several of your islands and reviewing them here, in this thread. I will point out the best features of your island as well as posting pics so that the world...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## PemaGrey

DA-7697-4275-1765
Dreamville
5 stars
True to natural island landscape. "urban" area, bluff/woodsy community, zen beach community. Very relaxed utopian vibes.  Work in progress.


----------



## Hilbunny

Libbyannii said:


> Mine is DA-0425-5490-4022 come dream in Qarth Fest.



Love your island! Your music fest area is too cute. And your island is easy to navigate. Very jealous of your star lights and fortune cookie stand.


----------



## nananc

Lavulin98 said:


> Code:  DA-6741-5969-4341
> Island name: Tiel
> Theme: Tropical/ resort island
> 5 star island, not cluttered, no frame drops, tools provided,  there are restaurant, bamboo forest, volcano, school and much more. Please dm me if you visited and tell me what you think! ❤
> View attachment 295658
> 
> View attachment 295659


I went to your island. I love the tropical feel of it during the sunset. The palm tree blvds feel so amazing. I also talked to the iridescent bear cub - she's so cute.


----------



## Vsmith

Hi!! Come visit my island!! It has a archeological dig site, garden mazes, diving spot, muscle beach, farmers market, dream gifts booths, and a couple of cafes. 

Island name: Randy
IGN: Val
Dream Address: DA-4212-0889-4050

Oh I forgot to mention my house living room is decorated like the Dragonfly Inn from Gilmore Girls. 

Oh... also there's a godzilla filming a cage match. Have fun!!!


----------



## xerrife

Hi! I'm inviting you guys to visit Spiceland, it got some Spice Girls and other pop culture inspired themes (mostly easter eggs  ) around the island, but mostly I try to keep an organic feel to it. Southern Hemisphere island.

Dream Address: DA-4686-9039-0552


----------



## Insulaire

Does anyone have an island with Sylvana or Olive on it?


----------



## Psicat

My dream address:  DA-7650-2753-7360
Hemisphere: Northern
Island Theme:  Vampire: The Masquerade Bloodlines 
Island Rating: 5 stars
Island Name:  Camarilla

Dream of my mildly Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines themed island. With it's newly renovated Ocean House Hotel, Jeanette's new club, the pier amusement park, a McDonald's, Dunkin' Donuts, outdoor pool, outdoor gym, library, playground park, and other areas.


----------



## SleepyMimeko

Dream a dream of Bella.
DA-6670-4711-6403
Rating:  
Villagers:  Punchy, Mitzi, Raymond, Tom, Felicity, Katt, Rudy, Kitty, Carmen, and Snake.

Bella is a comfy, natural town known for its friendly residents. Be on the lookout for these
places of interest: outdoor concert area, market square, town pool, star gazing area, hot springs, playground, tiki
bar, and romantic heart shaped pond. Also, be sure to check the sky for a rare double rainbow. There are two houses you may tour. My house sits on the beach across the river from Punchy's house. The Golden Rose Inn, situated on the highest hill, has some well hidden secrets. The only house where a tour is not allowed is my bro's house. He's still working on it. I didn't add any pictures because I want it to be a surprise, but those who want spoilers can check out the pics on my twitter.

Edit: New update for halloween.


----------



## jasa11

Kk


----------



## Bobthecat1

chocosongee said:


> *DA-9660-7493-9681*
> 
> for all my *Ghibli* fans !!
> My island is entirely ghibli themed including the houses  It includes Kiki's Delivery Service, Totoro, Princess Kaguya, Spirited Away, Howl's Moving Castle, Castle in the Sky, Nausicaa, Grave of the Fireflies and Ponyo!
> I would love to hear back from anybody who comes to visit



What a wonderful island!

Your love for all things Ghibli truly shows!

Well done!


----------



## chocosongee

Bobthecat1 said:


> What a wonderful island!
> 
> Your love for all things Ghibli truly shows!
> 
> Well done!


aww omg thank youuu


----------



## Kubo

Welcome to Bulbaboopa!  
DA-8573-1249-0977​



I put a lot of effort into this and I hope you all enjoy!  
Some highlights include: Terraced neighborhood, central nature scapes with cascading waterfalls, library, restaurant, orchard, graveyard, controlled flower production farms and the map layout.


----------



## aurora.

Dream address: 8047-1507-1527
Island name: Opal
Theme: Natural & woodsy. 
Villagers: Lolly, Merry, Flora, Poppy, Molly, Gabi, Lopez, Filbert, Marshal, Julia.
Lots of cedar trees, flowers (way too many), dirt paths and simple decoration. Tried not to decorate with a lot of items to prevent lag and allow easy navigation. A few areas aren't "finished" yet such as the museum area and there are a few empty spots, but I hope you enjoy it anyway! I'd love to hear your opinions if you visit and I welcome constructive criticism


----------



## -Beth_

DA-6934-0677-8268. WIP 3 star island. Waterfall entrance. Less popular villagers (half of them invited via amiibo card).  Feedback welcomed. Enjoy your stay at Starside!


----------



## Nuknuk

* Welcome to Wilhain 

My 5* island is well developed after 2250 hours of play now.  If you like a mixture of gardens, terraforming and design ideas with a
great attention to detail, then Wilhain is the right place for you.

Enjoy your dream, you are welcome, you just have to dial the
 5282-2578-9672 *
​


----------



## TheLostEmpire

Da 3314 7793 6378

Island: VitaSerena

No set theme. Just tried to make it pretty and easy to move around in. Upgrading as the seasons pass by and I get new stuff.


----------



## Hilbunny

Island Name: Houtong
Theme: colorful, eclectic, and lots of color
DA-0991-5138-4014

It’s not totally finished but the main area and suburb are done. I’m not time traveling and still working in getting all the flower hybrids.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020



Nuknuk said:


> * Welcome to Wilhain
> 
> My 5* island is well developed after 1000 hours of play.  If you like a mixture of gardens, terraforming and design ideas with a
> great attention to detail, then Wilhain is the right place for you.
> 
> Enjoy your dream, you are welcome, you just have to dial the
> 5282-2578-9672
> 
> View attachment 300456View attachment 300457View attachment 300458*​


 Your island is beautiful. One of my favorites I’ve visited. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Xane_MM

Isle Xane
Established March 31st, 2020
*DREAM ADDRESS: DA-2739-8182-6215*​


Though its design is not too impressive, Isle Xane is notable for being Xane's attempt at customizing the place where his animal friends and he himself live, something not done back in Wild World and New Leaf. Its most interesting design element is the *Xane River*, shaped like a X, which surrounds the Resident Representative's house.

Isle Xane is a mix between residential (near airport) and traditional Animal Crossing everywhere else, so it will appeal to those that prefer strict animal home placement and those that like giving their residents more unique places to live. Due to how important they are to Xane, Gabi and Drake are placed to the sides of his house.

Even though you cannot bring tools into dreams, do not worry, as Isle Xane can be fully explored on foot without them. In the latest version, tools and clothes are provided, including a Birthday Hat, for anyone who hasn't worn its cuteness personally.



Spoiler: Screenshots



Mary's house, surrounded by its owner's favorite thing, flowers! Enter at your own risk, as it's filled with cuteness and...incomplete rooms.


A playground can be found around the back of the island, near the small beach. The nearby (incomplete) forest wouldn't be as interesting without it.



Unlike Xane's past towns, Isle Xane has a good number of things donated to its museum...except for art. At least its entrance looks neat.



The Resident Rep himself, Xane, has an...interesting house. His main room is debatably the best-looking of t he lot, but his bedroom, located in the right-side room, is a tribute to Wild World's attic, as that's the first Animal Crossing game he played.


----------



## R. Planet

milkie said:


> welcome to lover's key enjoy your stay
> *DA-5316-2496-0565*​its's a fairycore island that i've tried to keep simple in terms of terraforming for ease of access. im still working on it bc even though i TT i try to stay within the same season so there will be more changes later on. I have 3 themed character houses you can visit. My player milkie is a fairy, theres sarah the witch, and delfin the mermaid who recently moved in
> View attachment 295595
> 
> (i would really appreciate feedback on my island especially if u get stuck somewhere )


I have reviewed your island.






						Island Tour - R. Planet's Dream island tours.
					

Welcome to R. Planet's Dream Island tours!  Your very own R. Planet (the "R" stands for "Rn't you just happy to meet me?") will be visiting several of your islands and reviewing them here, in this thread. I will point out the best features of your island as well as posting pics so that the world...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Pendragon1980

Welcome to Avalon!

It’s always a WIP, so please be kind.

DA-9330-2896-4746


----------



## Maggybeths

I just redid parts of my town so as of this post my dream address is what my town use to look like

DA-0710-7941-7740


----------



## Nuknuk

Hilbunny said:


> Island Name: Houtong
> Theme: colorful, eclectic, and lots of color
> DA-0991-5138-4014
> 
> It’s not totally finished but the main area and suburb are done. I’m not time traveling and still working in getting all the flower hybrids.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> 
> Your island is beautiful. One of my favorites I’ve visited. Thank you for sharing.


Aaaww thank you so much for your great compliment!!


----------



## catdad9000

A 500 hour work in progress, this is my island Abbondanza which has a deep lore centered around my cat Abbondanza. Long story short there's a lot of tension between President Pancetti's overt corruption and Kiki's modest spiritual leadership. Please let me know if you have any suggestions for orchestrating an AC coup that doesn't destabilize islands too much, thanks. And also please let me know if you have any suggestions to spiff up the place!

Dream Address: DA-4893-8226-7957
Hemisphere: Northern
Theme: Seasons


----------



## KimvW

The address doesn’t work for me, did you maybe make a typo?


----------



## catdad9000

KimvW said:


> The address doesn’t work for me, did you maybe make a typo?


Thank you so much! Updated.


----------



## Odditypetey

Dare to discover the horror story of Eerie Isle? Experience 8 detailed houses and the horror story of an lonely artist. Read the bulletin board before exploring!  DA:7523-0726-7814


----------



## Vsmith

chocosongee said:


> *DA-9660-7493-9681*
> 
> for all my *Ghibli* fans !!
> My island is entirely ghibli themed including the houses  It includes Kiki's Delivery Service, Totoro, Princess Kaguya, Spirited Away, Howl's Moving Castle, Castle in the Sky, Nausicaa, Grave of the Fireflies and Ponyo!
> I would love to hear back from anybody who comes to visit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some sneak peaks
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 295190View attachment 295191


I love your island!!! My favorite was Howl's house!!!


----------



## maddong

* possum is open for visitors!! *
DA: DA-0661-1314-8973

*island rating:* 
*theme:* natural/my entire storage emptied onto my island...
*villagers:* julian, fang, fauna, raymond, hopkins, wade, agnes, lolly, judy, ruby

sorry in advance for any lag!


----------



## Loreley

Amalfi (DA:  *DA-1707-2122-2130* )
My theme is a mix of urban and natural elements. Currently using an early morning setting.
I still want to change a few things, so I hope to update this again in a few days


----------



## shendere

*The island of Seafolk: 6452-5900-1874 *




A very fairycore and colorful inspired island!
I'd love for visitors, so please stop by if you can!
Thank you so much! 

*Residents*: Marshal, Chief, Skye, Bob, Dom, 
Pietro, Willow, Judy, Sherb and Rosie
*Theme*: Fairycore + Colorful
*Address*: 6452-5900-1874


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

Hello! My dream address is DA-3253-7823-7866, island’s name is Hanamura! It’s still a WIP at the top left of my island, but the rest is finished! My island is mostly *urban themed*, still working on the left side, it’s suppose to have a *wilderness theme *on the left lol. Some places in my island include a *spa, market place, skyline, arcade, courtyard for Ankha* and my other character named Gilgamesh, a *carnival*, and much more! Check out my main account, it’s the house I’m most proud of! Have a nice stay at Hanamura! ^_^


----------



## MayorKawaii

Updated my dream, come visit the magical island of celestial! Feel free to wear the provided outfit at the entrance of the island & explore all the witchy magic that is celestial!


----------



## BluebearL

Xane_MM said:


> Isle Xane
> Established March 31st, 2020
> *DREAM ADDRESS: DA-2739-8182-6215*​View attachment 300865
> Though its design is not too impressive, Isle Xane is notable for being Xane's attempt at customizing the place where his animal friends and he himself live, something not done back in Wild World and New Leaf. Its most interesting design element is the *Xane River*, shaped like a X, which surrounds the Resident Representative's house.
> 
> Isle Xane is a mix between residential (near airport) and traditional Animal Crossing everywhere else, so it will appeal to those that prefer strict animal home placement and those that like giving their residents more unique places to live. Due to how important they are to Xane, Gabi and Drake are placed to the sides of his house.
> 
> Even though you cannot bring tools into dreams, do not worry, as Isle Xane can be fully explored on foot without them.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> Mary's house, surrounded by its owner's favorite thing, flowers! Enter at your own risk, as it's filled with cuteness and...incomplete rooms.View attachment 300873
> A playground can be found around the back of the island, near the small beach. The nearby (incomplete) forest wouldn't be as interesting without it.
> View attachment 300874
> Unlike Xane's past towns, Isle Xane has a good number of things donated to its museum...except for art. At least its entrance looks neat.
> View attachment 300876
> The Resident Rep himself, Xane, has an...interesting house. His main room is debatably the best-looking of t he lot, but his bedroom, located in the right-side room, is a tribute to Wild World's attic, as that's the first Animal Crossing game he played.
> View attachment 300878


Hi I just visited your island and really enjoyed it! You can see that a lot of love has been put into it, the layout is gorgeous and I love the creativity of the layout of the terraforming surrounding the X as well as the decorating everywhere else. Very nice!


----------



## KimvW

I


Loreley said:


> Amalfi (DA:  *DA-1707-2122-2130* )
> My theme is a mix of urban and natural elements. Currently using an early morning setting.
> I still want to change a few things, so I hope to update this again in a few days



I really loved visiting your island!It has a really nice balance between the urban and natural elements!


----------



## TheMagicIf

Shady Glen's Dream Address is* DA-2260-7192-5072 *and is set in the northern hemisphere! My island's fairly urbanized, though there are some rural areas throughout. All of the residents have their own personal yards and gardens, each house adorned with two shrubs that will be in bloom during their respective birthdays. Nice and easy to navigate, and you shouldn't need a pole vault or ladder to access or view anything!


----------



## Dovah

Come to Rosè we are northern hemisphere island. Da-7126-0072-7648 we have a wonderful beach front cafè and a small village surrounding the hills. We are themed as a beach town with suburb feel.


----------



## nammie

This is kind of a random question, but does anyone have/seen a dream island with Jambette? I really want to see her in game haha


----------



## masterlauren

The Crystarium's Dream Address is DA-7389-9098-1584! Although it's named after an important city in Final Fantasy XIV there's only one main area that has a very subtle reference to it. Other than that I wouldn't say my island really has any theme in particular! It just consists of a lot of furniture/designs that I found really cute and aesthetically pleasing. The areas I worked really hard on are the Pokemon stadium, "Lakeland", and the outside of my house and all the villagers houses. I wanted to give them each an outdoor area that I felt fit their aesthetic/personality (i.e. bathhouse/bamboo garden for Blanche, cake shop for Merengue, flower shop for Cookie, etc.) so I really put a lot of love into each of their areas to make my island really come to life.  Enjoy your visit!



Spoiler: Crystarium Highlights:


----------



## bobthecat

Please visit my enchanted, natural, well loved town. I tried to make it feel as homely as possible


----------



## johndlc914

DA-4855-2019-0436

Welcome to Sandland! We hope you'll enjoy your stay. Plenty of photo ops around every corner!

-Be sure to visit our expansive museum displays and majestic botanical garden.

-Or take a breather in our serene Asian-inspired temple and spa.

-Make sure to grab a bite at our many outdoor dining destinations.

-Don't be afraid to visit our friendly locals in the residential district. Each villager has a meticulously designed and themed front yard to be enjoyed by visitors and neighbors alike.

And that's only the half of it! Plenty more to see and do.

We sincerely hope you'll enjoy visiting our island as much as we've enjoyed making it. Thank you for your time, and we hope to see you in our dreams.


----------



## TroubledClover

_Hey guys! I hope I am not too late from a visit with you all ! I would love for you guys to visit my island ._

*Theme*: Mini City . A Modern design with a twist of Magic.

*Villagers* : Sherb, Dom , Raymond , Audie, Cyd, Reneigh , Marshal , Judy , Megan , and Merengue.

*Representatives*: Trouble and Clover

️ ️ ️️️ Island 
Peaches  and Roses  

DA - 7681 - 9561 - 3150

Credits for photos can be found in my twitter account @TroubledClover

please tag me !


----------



## steven310250

My town is theater eccentric movie, celebrity theme town. 

My island has an outdoor movie theater, and arcade area.

Museum: Aquarium and Art exhibit is 100% completed. Bug exhibit and Fossil exhibit are 99% completed.

My villagers are mostly celebrity themed. 5 villagers are from the Animal Crossing movie. Both Bunnie, Fauna, Stitches,Marshal and Hamlet have official licensed merchandise (Bunnie, Fauna, and Stitches have their own plush merch, There are chocolate gachapon toys of Marshal and Hamlet in Japan), Are on the cover of their respective game titles. Fauna and Hamlet being on the cover of New Leaf.

 Also my villagers have their own unique yards.   My house isn't that interesting..its pretty much an ordinary cozy home.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020








This island is pretty much for showing off the new 8 villagers on my island, the person above me beat me to it.
Except with this island. I build my villagers a unique yard and this island's theme is real estate/business corporation. 

For any Toku fans who watch shows similar to power rangers but cooler, you guys are in for a treat.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

hey I'm looking for a dream address with custom patterns up for sharing, (specifically moon and occult patterns).  can anyone give me direction on this?


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

nammie said:


> This is kind of a random question, but does anyone have/seen a dream island with Jambette? I really want to see her in game haha


Visit Aika Island! I've seen her there ^_^  (DA-1182-7179-4326)


----------



## Pendragon1980

masterlauren said:


> The Crystarium's Dream Address is DA-7389-9098-1584! Although it's named after an important city in Final Fantasy XIV there's only one main area that has a very subtle reference to it. Other than that I wouldn't say my island really has any theme in particular! It just consists of a lot of furniture/designs that I found really cute and aesthetically pleasing. The areas I worked really hard on are the Pokemon stadium, "Lakeland", and the outside of my house and all the villagers houses. I wanted to give them each an outdoor area that I felt fit their aesthetic/personality (i.e. bathhouse/bamboo garden for Blanche, cake shop for Merengue, flower shop for Cookie, etc.) so I really put a lot of love into each of their areas to make my island really come to life.  Enjoy your visit!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Crystarium Highlights:


My sister is huge Pokémon fan so I will have to recommend your island to her


----------



## SpiritofAce

DA-5112-6160-3747
Hope you enjoy your time on Teacove!

Not completely finished yet - still got some bushes to grow, small areas left to decorate, but it's definitely ready to view! I'll update as often as possible. 

Teacove is a more spacious island that gives residents plenty of room to navigate the Island, take in the beautiful scenery and vast array of flowers and take in the sights with the wind blowing peacefully in the background.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

*DA 4693-7467-8410
Oran Myst *_at Night uploaded today (8/17/2020)_
_Northern Hemisphere_
----
This is my first Animal Crossing game. I cannot tell you how many times I have built and tore down everything over and over to get to this point. I started this game with no plan, and very little knowledge of what items would be in it. My island still has work, but plenty of things to explore right now. The Island will fill out more after the autumn update.
---
My island is like completely different now stop by anyway~! lol


----------



## Fawg

*DA-4136-8952-1860

Koko Bay* - Put the finishing touches on it today and I'm pretty happy with it.  I like a lot of greenery and I had a blast designing different gardens and decorating buildings.  It's funny, this island felt so huge when I first started, now it seems so small.

_Resident Services Area_ - Shops and gardens to the east, Museum, Park and Pinky's Pond to the west.
_Across North Bridges_ - Seaside Park, Tarantula Terrace and Rose Heights.
_Across West Bridges_ - Neighborhood, Three Palms Gym & Spa, Camper's Cove, Honey Hills and the Spider Hunter's Tomb.


----------



## Yorli

Andromeda: DA-1638-6860-5306
Northern Hemisphere island with a space theme. 4 star island cuz I have too many trees! Please let me know if you have any ideas for it.


----------



## TroubledClover

Yorli said:


> Andromeda: DA-1638-6860-5306
> Northern Hemisphere island with a space theme. 4 star island cuz I have too many trees! Please let me know if you have any ideas for it.



hi if you need inspiration you can visit this island ! I hope this helps


----------



## StoopKid

I made a horror/mystery themed island.  Enjoy!

"A quiet Japanese town with multiple parks, a market, and a mountaintop shrine. Explore carefully, because you may end up finding something that you shouldn't have."

DA-7168-5563-1097


----------



## Bobthecat1

Odditypetey said:


> Dare to discover the horror story of Eerie Isle? Experience 8 detailed houses and the horror story of an lonely artist. Read the bulletin board before exploring!  DA:7523-0726-7814View attachment 301758



What a great island to visit!

I love me some creepy and you went above and beyond! I never knew what I would find next!

I recommend everybody visit this island!


----------



## R. Planet

TaylaJade said:


> View attachment 294033*DA-0342-6344-2800
> Island:* Kikiri
> *Residents:* Two players, Bunnie, Chief, Diana, Fauna, Kiki, Maple, Marshal, Stella, Sherb and Wolfgang
> *Theme: *Country village/woodlands/farm with other elements mixed in
> *Season: *Autumn/Fall
> *Highlights: *Cafe/restaurant/boardwalk on the beach, fairy garden/Kikiri falls, outdoor cinema, vaporwave style infinity pool, French cafe
> View attachment 295385
> Feedback welcome! (DM me )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More photos
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 295388View attachment 295389View attachment 295391



I have reviewed your island!





__





						Island Tour - R. Planet's Dream island tours.
					

Welcome to R. Planet's Dream Island tours!  Your very own R. Planet (the "R" stands for "Rn't you just happy to meet me?") will be visiting several of your islands and reviewing them here, in this thread. I will point out the best features of your island as well as posting pics so that the world...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## jessicat_197

DA-6432-4216-3188
Hi! Hope u enjoy your visit to Dollhouse!​My theme is a pink/flowery/fairy island that I like to change a few things here and there and still a work in progress but it's not empty. I am in the northern hemisphere but can't wait till winter time so feel free to visit before the seasons change to get a different feel c:


----------



## Masenkochick




----------



## tolisamarie

You're welcome to visit my Dream! (DA in signature)

There are four fully upgraded & decorated houses, my museum is 100% complete (I love checking out museums) and I have sunken waterfalls.


----------



## Layla

Dream Address: DA-8260-8492-2907 
Island Name: Lotusy 🕉
Northern Hemisphere 
Native Fruit: Peaches  

I’m always changing small things here or there  feel free to visit and have fun!


----------



## Livia

deleted


----------



## Graham

Visit the beautiful island of _Flandehuun_, home of the world-famous
*Dumb Boy Academy
DA-2194-1981-3439


*
Headmasters Beardo and Elvis have devoted their careers to the education of the laziest of the Lazy boys! Come wander around the beautiful campus, with four fully-fitted university buildings, Arts, Sciences, History and Services! Take in all the sights of Flandehuun, from the Gnome Enclave to the Gamer's Boardwalk, from the magnificent Beach Hotel to the quiet, majestic Clifftop Chapel. Enjoy our many shops, taverns and seaside cafés and don't disturb the Ghost. I mean, don't worry, there's no Ghost. Definitely no Ghost.

​


----------



## smonikkims

I haven't finished my island but it's in a state I'm happy to share. I'll update it only on days it's in a presentable state also!

DA: 4700 6988 1424
Island Rep: Hannah
Island: Mailbox
Hemisphere: Northern
Native Fruit: Peach (Pear)
Native Flower: Cosmos (Pansy)


----------



## Briguy

DA-9481-2724-8207
Sunset.

Not completed yet, but getting there.


----------



## P. Star

P. Star said:


> *DA: *7286-3228-1206
> *Island: *Kronos
> *Representative: *Preston
> *Theme:* Hard to describe.. A mixture of artistic elegance and natural features??
> Let me know what you think, any feedback is appreciated. Also, ignore my house it's a massive WIP at the moment
> ​



I just updated my dream address and changed a lot around my island. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Barney

DA: 0342-6539-1701
Island Rep: Barney
Island: Wild Falls
Hemisphere: Northern

If anyone would like to visit a woodland island that me and my three-year-old son have worked on together, then the dodo code for Wild Falls is above. He loves being out in nature and is obsessed with waterfalls...hence the island name.

The island itself is pretty rustic and chilled (though beware of the hidden monster), but the house is where I let his three-year-old imagination run a bit more wild!

Any feedback gratefully received.


----------



## Hilbunny

Graham said:


> Visit the beautiful island of _Flandehuun_, home of the world-famous
> *Dumb Boy Academy
> DA-2194-1981-3439
> View attachment 310453*
> Headmasters Beardo and Elvis have devoted their careers to the education of the laziest of the Lazy boys! Come wander around the beautiful campus, with four fully-fitted university buildings, Arts, Sciences, History and Services! Take in all the sights of Flandehuun, from the Gnome Enclave to the Gamer's Boardwalk, from the magnificent Beach Hotel to the quiet, majestic Clifftop Chapel. Enjoy our many shops, taverns and seaside cafés and don't disturb the Ghost. I mean, don't worry, there's no Ghost. Definitely no Ghost.View attachment 310458​


YOUR TOWN IS AMAZING AND PERFECT


----------



## michealsmells

Dream Address: DA-7819-6306-9976

There's tools for you to use, everything but a wetsuit cause admittedly I forgot to put one down before I updated the address.
I'd love if you gave me feedback through posting on my page, or shooting me a PM. I want to make the place spooky themed quite soon though I'm a bit stumped on where to start considering how colorful it is. Also I might just wait for the Halloween update and see if they give anymore good items.


----------



## banjokaboom

Y'all have some pretty fancy islands. Mine's nothing too crazy, but I like it. Relatively natural, I have a little forest village and plenty of water around the island. My goal was to make it navigable without a ladder or pole vault, and that there was plenty to do if you visited on vacation! Always making tweaks, but my main focus is constantly my own house.

DA-6275-0622-1800


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Graham said:


> Visit the beautiful island of _Flandehuun_, home of the world-famous
> *Dumb Boy Academy
> DA-2194-1981-3439
> View attachment 310453*
> Headmasters Beardo and Elvis have devoted their careers to the education of the laziest of the Lazy boys! Come wander around the beautiful campus, with four fully-fitted university buildings, Arts, Sciences, History and Services! Take in all the sights of Flandehuun, from the Gnome Enclave to the Gamer's Boardwalk, from the magnificent Beach Hotel to the quiet, majestic Clifftop Chapel. Enjoy our many shops, taverns and seaside cafés and don't disturb the Ghost. I mean, don't worry, there's no Ghost. Definitely no Ghost.View attachment 310458​



this is the best island I’ve visited! I love that you have a unique, well thought out theme, and a unique set of villagers.


----------



## princess_zelda

* Dream Address:* _DA-5268-4712-9632 _​


----------



## TaylaJade

TaylaJade said:


> View attachment 317249*DA-0342-6344-2800
> Island:* Kikiri
> *Residents: *Bam, Chief, Diana, Fauna, Kiki, Marshal, Rosie, Stella, Sherb and Wolfgang
> *Theme: *Country village, natural woodlands and farm with other elements mixed in
> *Season: *Spring/Cherry Blossoms
> *Highlights: *Cafe/restaurant/boardwalk on the beach, fairy garden/Kikiri falls (near my house), outdoor cinema, vaporwave style infinity pool, French cafe, spooky cemetery
> View attachment 317244
> Don’t forget to pick up the ladder! Feedback welcome! (DM me )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More photos
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 317245
> View attachment 317246View attachment 317248





I recently updated my DA after demolishing one third  of my island and changing most of my paths to a variation of The Path. (I also couldn’t resist updating it in cherry blossom season).

If you visit please ignore the ridiculous amount of hybrids and diys left on the beach. I am such a hoarder


----------



## Sliperoni

Representative:* Slip*
Island Name:* Windfall*
Dream Address: *DA-7215-8731-2126*

Currently my island has no theme at the moment, i have been taking my sweet time finding items that may spark some inspiration. Right now my island is quite simple, the rooms in my home are full of furniture but they are ever changing. Just looking for some people to check it out maybe give me some creative insight.

Thank you for your time


----------



## ForgottenT

I'm working on a half Japanese town, and half zen nature, and eventually even a bath house inspires by spirited away, although right now I'm working on the town part, will update my dream addreas every friday.
Code is here, and comments, and pictures are more than welcome 




__





						Maple Bark Development Dream Diaries - DA updates every Friday
					

Feel free to share pictures, I might show them off on the board above. Also feel free to share images of your own villages to share your creativity. And last feel free to criticize, and share ideas to improve my island. If you wish to vote click here



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## spaceapple

*Dream Address: *DA-7173-0709-3765
*Island name: *Islet Key
*Theme: *natural, quaint, Charleston SC vibes
*Highlights: *
Islet Inn and Bakery
Flora and Fauna garden center
Islet Heights Coffee
Trillium Cabin
developing downtown area 
park with amphitheater and swimming pool
boardwalk
Islet Heights neighborhood
hike by scenic waterfall
wilderness campground

Hey guys! Although I’m still working on my island, it’s to the point that I want to share it! Right now I’m developing my downtown, park, and boardwalk. I’m also slowly adding extra buildings for visitors to explore. The characters Carol and Lola are based upon young versions of my two grandmothers. Carol is a fantastic cook and hostess in real life, so she operates her own bed and breakfast with a bakery on the island. The real Lola built a chalet called the Trillium in the mountains of Gatlinburg, TN, a replica of which is currently under construction on Islet Key. And my husband Matt owns the neighborhood coffee shop.

I’m super excited to share my unfinished island; let me know if you like it!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Hello! I created a dream island code and thought I would share here :




It’s not a theme exactly, except for having a lot of flowers, and a 

Here’s a bit of info on my island, though the journal is still very much a work in progress:





__





						Wailea - Life among the Flowers
					

Welcome to Wailea! (DA-6054-4182-2399)    This is my first every Animal Crossing adventure. A tropical hamlet of fun and flowers. I'll try and document the little story of my town here. Wailea is still growing and changing and we still have friends moving in and moving on.  Now, for no...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Let me know what you think if you stop by!

Thank you!


----------



## SourDeez

P. Star said:


> I just updated my dream address and changed a lot around my island. Let me know what you think!
> View attachment 312122


Wow just took a quick tour of your island and you are amazing the detail, the use of space and the ideas you displayed is incredible! I would love if you could send a little love and put a little touches on mine or give me some pointers to make mine next level like yours!!

edit- sorry please delete slipped my mind should reply on here


----------



## Dunquixote

WaileaNoRei said:


> Hello! I created a dream island code and thought I would share here :
> View attachment 317931
> 
> It’s not a theme exactly, except for having a lot of flowers, and a
> 
> Here’s a bit of info on my island, though the journal is still very much a work in progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wailea - Life among the Flowers
> 
> 
> Welcome to Wailea! (DA-6054-4182-2399)    This is my first every Animal Crossing adventure. A tropical hamlet of fun and flowers. I'll try and document the little story of my town here. Wailea is still growing and changing and we still have friends moving in and moving on.  Now, for no...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think if you stop by!
> 
> Thank you!



I’m visiting your dream now  I love how you decorated outside of Cole’s house and the yards for your other villagers. Really nice use of the hedge fence and paths . Cole has a really nice interior ^.^. You did a wonderful job with the placement of your flowers and trees too. I liked what you did with the pansy tables too . Your town looks like a nice place to take a small relaxing vacation at. Very beautiful  The placement of the pond stone by the stone monument think look perfectly like it fits naturally there, same with the stone well and stone lion dog. I’m actually kinda jealous (not in a bad way) of your designing skills and making everything flow nicely together and fit well together.

Your villagers are adorable too.  Tabby is really growing on me as well as all of your over villagers that I met.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2020

other*


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Dunquixote said:


> I’m visiting your dream now  I love how you decorated outside of Cole’s house and the yards for your other villagers. Really nice use of the hedge fence and paths . Cole has a really nice interior ^.^. You did a wonderful job with the placement of your flowers and trees too. I liked what you did with the pansy tables too . Your town looks like a nice place to take a small relaxing vacation at. Very beautiful  The placement of the pond stone by the stone monument think look perfectly like it fits naturally there, same with the stone well and stone lion dog. I’m actually kinda jealous (not in a bad way) of your designing skills and making everything flow nicely together and fit well together.
> 
> Your villagers are adorable too.  Tabby is really growing on me as well as all of your over villagers that I met.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2020
> 
> other*



Awww. Thank you so much! I really appreciate the feedback. I try to make my island something that makes me happy, never sure how it will look to other people! 

I also love meeting new villagers on dream islands


----------



## Dunquixote

WaileaNoRei said:


> Awww. Thank you so much! I really appreciate the feedback. I try to make my island something that makes me happy, never sure how it will look to other people!
> 
> I also love meeting new villagers on dream islands



That is great to hear!  That is something I should try harder to do. Consciously, I go with my ideas, but when I post pictures here and see not a lot of likes, I feel a little discouraged and question myself and my design. I admit that is silly even though it is hard not to do when I see how amazing some other people’s islands & individual projects are while mine still has a far way to go. 

Trust me, it looks fantastic to me.  I can’t wait to see it when it’s finished if you choose to update your dream.


----------



## Raz

*Island:* Kupoland* 
Theme: *Ecological Reserve
*Hemisphere: *Southern
*Adress: *DA-9056-8665-9246

I'm still finishing some things and there's an area that is currently "empty" because I'm still waiting to see if The Roost will be added to the game or not, but other than that, I don't see myself making any drastic changes to the island.


----------



## scaredlittlebug

Anomaly: DA-2247-6833-3509

I love how it's turning out so far! Let me know what you think if you visit! 

(The area right around the resident services and stores is very much a WIP)


----------



## ams

Island name: Cherrycove
DA: 6826-2249-6393

I’d describe my town as kind of simple and easy to navigate. Which is how I like it lol. Still a work in progress but I’m really liking how this one is turning out!

Edit: Updated November 4


----------



## catdad9000

Island name: Abbondanza
DA: 4893-8226-7957

My island is flooded and most major features are connected by bridge or land bridge. I’ve been working on it since March and the island has a lot of ridiculous lore that keeps me entertained in between updates. I just started working on my orchard and would love feedback on that, plus would love suggestions on the last untouched areas. Thanks!


----------



## scaredlittlebug

catdad9000 said:


> Island name: Abbondanza
> DA: 4893-8226-7957
> 
> My island is flooded and most major features are connected by bridge or land bridge. I’ve been working on it since March and the island has a lot of ridiculous lore that keeps me entertained in between updates. I just started working on my orchard and would love feedback on that, plus would love suggestions on the last untouched areas. Thanks!


It's so interesting all broken up with water and the terrace-y areas with individual houses. Your beach setup bottom right is so cute! Also like the rainbow of flowers in that weird swirl of land top right.

Your houses are nice too! I like the little patio in Pat's side room, and the room in your house with the cloud floor and moon rug.

The boardwalk is cool and the theatre is AMAZING! 

For the orchard, I'd give yourself more space for it. I like to have at least 3 of every tree in my orchard, but that's just my preference.


----------



## catdad9000

scaredlittlebug said:


> It's so interesting all broken up with water and the terrace-y areas with individual houses. Your beach setup bottom right is so cute! Also like the rainbow of flowers in that weird swirl of land top right.
> 
> Your houses are nice too! I like the little patio in Pat's side room, and the room in your house with the cloud floor and moon rug.
> 
> The boardwalk is cool and the theatre is AMAZING!
> 
> For the orchard, I'd give yourself more space for it. I like to have at least 3 of every tree in my orchard, but that's just my preference.


Thanks so much for visiting and all this thoughtful feedback! I really appreciate it. I’m working on adding some land to be able to spread out my trees now. Thanks for that tip!


----------



## RoseSilverpen

my Dream Address: DA-3375-7101-6055
Hemisphere: Northern
Island name: Seastar
5-Star island, updated often and always during the 5 AM hour (best hourly track don't @ me)
theme: not really much of any, but some cool areas are the outdoor library/study area, the playground, the instrument area, and the orchard to the south of Resident Services building.
I don't have much of a plan to make it themed... it's just me having fun. Though I might have a themed island in the future...
I would like advice for my island, dm me with suggestions if you have any, please and thank you!


----------



## scaredlittlebug

Dream of Anomaly: DA-2247-6833-3509

I uploaded it last night in the middle of a meteor shower so it's extra magical~

Would love to know what you think! The area right next to the plaza and shops still needs some work.


----------



## HappyTails

Alright, Moon River is at the point where it has a Dream Address now. It's still a WIP but not nearly as much was it was before. But the rivers and cliffs are done. I'm still working on moving the villagers to their final spots and landscaping, so it's still kind of trashed. There's a ladder to the south of my RS (there's a sign there to inform you) and you will need it to access all of my island.  

DA: 1116-9913-1515
Hemisphere: North
No theme
No idea how many stars I have but my guess is 3 or 4. I never check.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

DA-0210-6516-5805

Here’s an incomplete version of Evwirt if y’all’s want to see it. There’s mobility tools on the camping islet that you’ll need to see most of the island.


----------



## AlmostBlueKitty

Hello!
I've  been playing since the game came out and finally, after all these months and many changes, I'm happy with it and want to share it! Flowerly, nature island with a couple subtle dark secrets...

DA-5394-1556-4400


----------



## sleepydreepy

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: map/locations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tansan!! DA-0488-2098-9558*
> No theme, just a little bit of everything.
> 
> updating daily


Just wanted to say that this my #1 favorite dream address! I especially love your decor choices (and color choices!!!), and really admire how everything just flows together so well.  Your island is so unique and pleasant to explore, and I will definitely dream about it again. Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## oak

oak said:


> *Dream Address*: 6423-1687-6786
> *Updated*: September 24th, 2020
> *Island Name*: Usagi
> *Villagers*: Gaston, Ruby, Dotty, Claude, Genji, Nan, Mac, Deirdre, Lopez & Mint
> *Hemisphere*: North
> *Theme*: Shabby farm village in Autumn
> *Newly Added*: the Port of Usagi
> View attachment 322198
> View attachment 322199
> View attachment 322200
> View attachment 322201​


My island has gone through a renovation for fall. I updated it yesterday but the game is in mid November for the red trees.


----------



## Bekaa

oak said:


> My island has gone through a renovation for fall. I updated it yesterday but the game is in mid November for the red trees.


Wow. Fantastic  sots of you island. Can you tell me where you get the watermelon?


----------



## oak

Bekaa said:


> Wow. Fantastic  sots of you island. Can you tell me where you get the watermelon?


It's the beach ball in the watermelon colour variation! And thank you!


----------



## g u a v a

hi! my dream address is 6744-4612-1555

im working on redoing my town and need some help trying to sort out where to place buildings. i’m moving my museum to where my nook store is at currently and i’m looking for a place to move both my nook store and ables to. if you have any feedback i would love to hear it!!


----------



## meggiewes

*Dream Address:* 3607-8526-0398
*Hemisphere:* Northern
*Theme:* None

I'm going to update this post to add some teaser pictures once I get them off of my switch. My island is still a work in progress, so there is a ladder and a vaulting pole available near the town hall for anyone who wants to explore. I don't really have a theme, but I do seem to want to use as many different types of fences that I can!


----------



## noonpuppy

Hi here is my dream address and mine still 5stars but a lil messy with flowers <3 
welcome everyone  i just finished furnishing my 2nd home and hostel 
Any feedback would be appreciated ^^~ hope you enjoy!


----------



## Lanstar

The Island of Everbloom
DA-8111-4690-3376​




I welcome all to Everbloom, the town of eternal change, and filled with plenty of flowers. Nothing is set in stone, but I do prefer a mix of natural and fancy furnishings. I make sure the framerates are reasonable, and that I can roam and access nearly anywhere freely - I play in this town everyday, after all. I don't update my dream very often, but each time I do, It's after I give it new makeover to match the season and mood I'm in. Right now it is in early October, and my layout is in a nostalgic mood.

Feel free to wonder around my dream and give feedback!


----------



## Bugs

Coleoptrea
DA-1185-7210-6545




Recently updated with my version of "the path" so I hope it looks good! Custom designs should be available at the portal  I've got a jungle, a barbarian camp, and a swamp, as well as other little areas of interest​


----------



## Airysuit




----------



## saucySheep

heyo y'all idk if i posted this here before but my dream code is  da 0314 1776 8309 , i need to update it later today *but* y'all can check it out and rate it if you please <3 (seriously tho. i did a lot since i last updated it, soo...)


----------



## Psicat

Was unhappy with my island Camarilla, but rather than resetting I changed everything over the past few weeks. I think I like it better now, I went with a Stardew Valley themed island.  Would love new dreamers and maybe some feedback! 

Dream Address: 7650-2753-7360


----------



## Whitewinterkingdom

https://acnhtour.com/island/merry-4/ Come check out my 5 star island! I have 8 houses to tour, all with different themes. A mall, a pawn shop, a haunted house that freaks people out haha! Plus 2 movie studios featuring many different tv shows and movies, including a recreation of the set of the classic show "I Love Lucy" and there is a cute video trailer that I made for that as well on YouTube. There’s also a hotel and a holiday themed house, plus a Oktoberfest celebration outside and much more


----------



## moo_nieu

SinnerTheCat said:


> milo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to invite y'all to my island, made with all my love and care. Very flowery and cozy, village themed! Feel free to stop by
> 
> DA-3843-1022-3080​



I love your island so much  ❤  I hope you do an autumn update 
Also, there's a nice beat that plays when you run along the path  it makes me happy


----------



## DolphinCube

my dream address is A-4232-7203-4651
Town name: Radville
Theme:Radville

Hope you like it!


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Moo_Nieu said:


> I love your island so much  ❤  I hope you do an autumn update
> Also, there's a nice beat that plays when you run along the path  it makes me happy



aaaaaaaa!! thank you so much!!
I'd love to do an autumn update, but I just don't have time nowdays to even play animal crossing;; BUT honestly your comment gave me such a burst of motivation that I might start up on the project, so thank you again   ❤


----------



## Serabee

I finally uploaded my first DA ☺ There are some tweaks I can/will make, but I think it's at least enough to share~ The Dream Address is:

DA-0928-9895-1985​Some things to note:
-It's fall festival time! The area to the left of RS is all set up for the festival, with fall and Halloween decorations everywhere. Grab some handheld items off the various stalls to join in the fun!
-Most of my character houses ARE NOT complete. Cat (my rep/main character) has a fully furnished house, and Raven (my witch) is mostly done (with the exception of the basement). But the others are a bit messy. Still, feel free to check out what I have done!
-Some areas of my island are just placeholders while I decide what to put there. These areas are in the very back, on third tier cliffs, and feature a small cafe (on the left) and a bath area (on the right)

Umm... I think that's it! I'd LOVE to know what people think  
I've put way too much effort into my island ​


----------



## Bugs

Serabee said:


> Umm... I think that's it! I'd LOVE to know what people think
> I've put way too much effort into my island ​



I explored your island for ages, it's so detailed and full of character! I usually get super bored visiting player houses but your mix of furniture is completely unique! I really enjoyed all the houses  such a great island!


----------



## Serabee

Bugs said:


> I explored your island for ages, it's so detailed and full of character! I usually get super bored visiting player houses but your mix of furniture is completely unique! I really enjoyed all the houses  such a great island!


Aww, thanks so much ☺ I'm glad you enjoyed it! I've had so much fun decorating my island and have spent way too much time and energy on it, so I'm glad to finally be able to share it


----------



## annex

Hi. I would love some visitors.

Easy to navigate
Haunted forest
Teddy bear forest
Colorful
Cute forest cottage
Big farm and campsite.
Cute

DA- 0700-5178-8683


----------



## Lilyacre

Island name: Nutshell
DA: DA-7836-2308-7145

Nutshell is a natural island that builds around one main river that runs right through the island. It's a work in progress but I've finished terraforming so there are just a few areas that need decorating now. 

My island is heavily influenced by @Carina 's island - I highly recommend visiting their dream!


----------



## carefullychaotic

It's a work in progress.
There are 10 Villagers, they're pictured in my sig. There are 8 residents.
Neverwhere is a book by Neil Gaiman. There are two characters from the book there, Door and Hunter.
My hubby and daughter are there, Danny and Willow, Me, Sky of course. Sky is my persona name. 
Then there's Casper who lives in the graveyard. Zage who is a persona I made up and Gerard who is 
based on the lead singer of My Chemical Romance.
There's no theme on my island I like a layout that isn't hard to walk through.
The beaches aren't done at all and most of the houses aren't started. Mine is almost done I haven't started 
the basement or attic Same goes for Casper, his house is my mortuary, it's done except for the basement and attic.
I hope you have fun there I really do!









Spoiler: Map


----------



## RedPanda

Hey folks! I am hoping to get some feedback on my island entrance. I don't really have a lot of space and kind of want to keep the layout I have right now, but I'm tired of the double row of fruit trees I am currently using. Current features:

Carnival, shopping mall, stargazing area, skeleton key lake, and spooky-themed house



 9920-8729-4535

Also would love feedback on my shopping mall and other home interiors! 

Thank you and happy to provide feedback to others as well!


----------



## erinlou_

My 5-star island of Fable! Quaint and colorful suburban town! 
DA-3783-2746-8545


----------



## Nenashka

My island is finally fit to be seen!

It is a  island, no TT involved. I didn't stick to one theme, so you have a bit of an overgrown vibe at the back and a city/small town atmosphere at the front.
Don't forget to grab a ladder if you want to see all of it!




Hope you visit, and let me know if you liked it!


----------



## Chipl95

DA- 8885-1349-8739
Hemisphere- Northern
Theme- Uh.. not sure what theme my island falls under. I always try to set it around dusk/after sunset. Main colours in use are blue and purple, secondary colours are orange and pink.


----------



## pony_

Hello  



*DA-6769-6893-2740*
Hemisphere-Northern
Theme: Natural (halloween special)

Enjoy!


----------



## azurill

It has been awhile since I updated. Ready for Halloween. I still need to fix my flowers but I like it.  Here is my updated dream
DA-2092-0848-5599. 
northern hemisphere
Edit added pictures


----------



## Polilla

Hello, my Island is about 75% done, would love to know what you think of it, any feedback would be nice 

Natural with lots of gnomes

DA-7623 5248 7368


----------



## senb0

i finally have a dream address!! its not completely finished but im mostly happy with how it came out!! i tried for a rural theme... would love if people came to visit!!

DA-2067-8644-3693


----------



## Polilla

senb0 said:


> i finally have a dream address!! its not completely finished but im mostly happy with how it came out!! i tried for a rural theme... would love if people came to visit!!
> 
> DA-2067-8644-3693
> View attachment 329020


Oh that rural theme sounds interesting, will visit later, your picture looks so good


----------



## Namaka

DA: 4844-7786-6232

Island Name: Namaka

Locations

Busy Downtown w/ restaurants and shopping district.

Forest
Cabin in the Woods
Magic Forest
Camping Grounds
Residential Area
Zen Garden
Museum Entrance/Park


----------



## Bekaa

Namaka said:


> DA: 4844-7786-6232
> 
> Island Name: Namaka
> 
> Locations
> 
> Busy Downtown w/ restaurants and shopping district.
> 
> Forest
> Cabin in the Woods
> Magic Forest
> Camping Grounds
> Residential Area
> Zen Garden
> Museum Entrance/Park


Well-done! Your island is so fresh and clean! (I don’t know, that’s just what came to mind.  ) I love what you did with your rocks. Thank you so much for sharing!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020

I’ve decorated for Halloween! Come check it out!
DA 0463 8058 2983

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020

I’ve decorated for Halloween! Come check it out!
DA 0463 8058 2983

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020



Bekaa said:


> Well-done! Your island is so fresh and clean! (I don’t know, that’s just what came to mind.  ) I love what you did with your rocks. Thank you so much for sharing!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020
> 
> I’ve decorated for Halloween! Come check it out!
> DA 0463 8058 2983
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020
> 
> I’ve decorated for Halloween! Come check it out!
> DA 0463 8058 2983


Intended this to be new post. Oh well!


----------



## Namaka

Bekaa said:


> Well-done! Your island is so fresh and clean! (I don’t know, that’s just what came to mind.  ) I love what you did with your rocks. Thank you so much for sharing!



Thank you so much! Still needs some touch-ups here and there, but I’m quite happy with it!


----------



## sparkle_princess

I've decorated for Halloween, some parts of my island are mostly unfinished, I'm in the middle to trying to come up with some town lore, you know? Thought I would share what I have so far. The only house finished is my own so that's all I've left access to. 

Please enjoy! DA is 3195-4757-1203



Spoiler: CONTENT WARNING



There are some references to smoking marijuana, so please don't visit if that makes you uncomfortable.


----------



## Lilyacre

Carina said:


> Thank you so much! I'm glad that my island is your island's inspiration, and of course it's no problem if you want to create something similar


 If you’re interested, I’ve uploaded a dream of my town now DA-7836-2308-7145 I thought you might like to see the town that your town inspired  
I’ve shared the dream address on here but I’ve tagged you in it so everyone knows I didn’t design the river layout.


----------



## Oldcatlady

*DA-5784-4968-4313*
*Island name*:  Enkidiev
*Theme*: Modern, with some Japanese elements

95% done!! Just need to finish my beaches and residential area
Some more pictures:


----------



## ASimpleGameBoy

DA-9399-1217-6938 Alolan


----------



## SandiBeaches

Finally got around to uploading a dream before I had to dismantle all my Halloween decorations.
For anyone who visits I have hidden all 6 colours of the _creepy_ Dollys around the island as a sort of mini game, hope you have fun!


----------



## thatawkwardkid

*DA-2539-1396-7246*
Atsuya from Solitude Island (Northern)
Theme: (mostly) Modern
5 Star Island

I'd describe it as a quiet little island with a tight knit community, lots of parks and a few secluded areas for seating/viewing. The main theme of the island is modern with lots of greenery blended in with the landscape. Left some goodies near the Resident Services for the dreamer to play around with when wondering around.

(Not quite finished but finished enough where I feel comfortable sharing . I usually *try* to update it every Monday around the evening or maybe morning depending on my mood or how everything looks. Please be aware the 2 houses are still very much a WIP. Thanks!)


----------



## moo_nieu

Still a work in progress, but I've finally made my first dream address! :3 




Sunnytop is a natural themed island with lots of trees  I don't think it's hard to navigate (I tried to keep a good sized walkway everywhere), but there are tools just south of resident services for those who like to explore on their own. I hope you enjoy your visit!


----------



## eseamir

I've just uploaded my first dream address this morning!!






DA: 5272-1466-1218

Island Name: Redwood
Theme: rustic/cottagecore?? not 100% sure
Hemisphere: southern

includes: sun and moon lakes, witch hilltop, large orchard, small park/picnic area, and an outdoor restaurant

I'm not completely finished (most of the bottom left part of the island needs to be worked on) but I'd love if anyone had any feedback!! I feel like I've only just started getting to the point where I'm not completely embarrassed by how everything looks (just a little embarrassed haha)


----------



## ASimpleGameBoy

Aloha! Come visit Alolan, a tropicore theme island. Hope you enjoy your dream DA-9399-1217-6938


----------



## bunyip360

Does anyone want to check out my Halloween dream island? I know it’s a little late but I want an opinion before I put it away

DA-8054-6957-7465


----------



## Imbri

I've updated my dream. Deilf Isle is deep in autumn, and it was that beautiful golden time.

Come visit and see the Council of Gnomes, Mermaid Café, fairy village, sanctuary, and more.

DA-0687-8566-2071


----------



## Mercedes

Hi I’m looking for dream address’s to tour for dream journals for my YouTube channel. Pleaseee show them to me. (Will pm you if I do your island.)


----------



## Soralan

DA-7789-4750-2675
I updated this morning mainly because the fog was really thick. Parts of the island are empty awaiting work, others are my daughters/her friends parts.


----------



## Locokoko182

Island Name: Valhalla
DA: 7075-7387-5883
Island Theme: Sort of a mix of forest-y, modern, island-y, with a touch of Japanese.
Island Rating: ️️️️️
Villagers (currently): Whitney, Marshall, Aurora, Drago, Nana, Ed, Flo, Muffy, Bill, and Anabelle


----------



## Ghostkid

Heres my Five star island of Ghostown! I wanted to keep is pretty natural i hope you like it!


----------



## Kalle

If you're looking for an island with a focus on nature and inspired by the "organized mess" of Animal Crossing on the GameCube, please visit Motu hoa. The name is Maori for Friends Island. Although there really isn't a specific theme in mind, I would consider Motu hoa to be a mix of cottagecore and zen. Currently you'll be able to dream of a crisp autumn sunset.​


----------



## dizzy bone

I finally finished my island make over! Come visit our cosy rural beach town :' D Some preview pictures under the spoiler!










Spoiler


----------



## Kalle

dizzy bone said:


> I finally finished my island make over! Come visit our cosy rural beach town :' D



I'll check it out later and send you a DM!


----------



## Nooblord

Fall is nearing its end on Wits’ End. Large mushrooms have flourished in the woodlands, the Fall Festival is ongoing until the end of the month, and a Turkey Day Potluck is set up in the park. Enjoy what autumnal Wits’ End has to offer before winter comes.

DA-9766-5701-7167​


----------



## Serabee

Just thought I'd post that I've updated my island with the new Turkey Day decor! The fall festival is now set up for a feast, buffet style, with fun and games to enjoy before and after dinner. The pumpkin patches are still around from Halloween and a new picnic area has been set up overlooking the beach. Interiors for all my characters' homes aren't fully done yet, but the exterior of the island is looking nifty IMO~
EDIT: Oops... left some furniture items dropped by one of my side character's houses  IGNORE THOSE PLEASE 

The Dream Address is still the same at:
*DA-0928-9895-1985*​


----------



## iamjohnporter67

*DA-9128-0640-8421

Island name: Traverse*

This island I made themed after my favorite game Kingdom Hearts and the name "Traverse" is named after the first world in first Kingdom Hearts game. I have 8 users on there that are named after the main characters from each Kingdom Hearts Franchise. This island took over 2,000 hours to make and its been there since day one. Enjoy looking at all the homes of the users and all the decorations around the island.


----------



## mistakenolive

Recently made an updated dream address, capturing the last bit of autumn. I have a little different style, more natural and messy. Or just plain messy, lol. Don't pay too much attention to the northwest and northeast-most corners, those are my hybrid reserves and I haven't really set on an aesthetic way to present them. Especially since I'll swap out colors as I use them for the seasons. Also don't expect much from the houses, either. Lol





*DA-6901-1372-3714*


----------



## ikouluke

An updated dream of Re Albi, an island littered with literary themes from places such as Earthsea, His Dark Materials and Name of the Wind. Enjoy and feel free to PM me if you have any thoughts, suggestions or questions.


----------



## SweetPea321

Hi everyone, new here. Just wanted to share my dream address to get some feedback and inspiration from other islands  It's still a wip but have a ton of things already in place. 

Sweet Pea from Lunar Island 
DA-2283-4738-3378


----------



## Steampunk Mage

Dream Address:  DA-3712-9912-3789

Hemisphere:  Northern

Island Theme:  Magitek

It's obviously still not complete, yet.  Some feedback would be nice, too.


----------



## SweetPea321

iamjohnporter67 said:


> *DA-9128-0640-8421
> 
> Island name: Traverse*
> 
> This island I made themed after my favorite game Kingdom Hearts and the name "Traverse" is named after the first world in first Kingdom Hearts game. I have 8 users on there that are named after the main characters from each Kingdom Hearts Franchise. This island took over 2,000 hours to make and its been there since day one. Enjoy looking at all the homes of the users and all the decorations around the island.


As soon as I saw Kingdom Hearts, I had to check it out lol. Very nice, makes me want to play the game again. Love the personalized decor in each home.


----------



## v a p o r w a v e

My island isn't finished, but I've completed most of it. It's in the Northern hemisphere and it's vaporware themed, pretty elegant but still bright and colourful since my color scheme is pink, purple, blue, green, black and white


----------



## amylsp

Island: Cheshire
Dream Address: 6304-8660-7019
Northern Hemisphere (Date November 15)

I’m still working on my Island. The outer areas are about 75% done. My two houses are currently closed off as I have done very little with them. Theme is country casual with a number of decorated areas. My island is very easy to navigate and laid out on a pretty straight forward grid. You will not get lost! I’ve put out a ladder as some cliff areas in the back of the Island have no ramp. I also have a path across the entire back of the island to make the rock ledges easier to explore. Please ’like’ if you enjoy your visit.


----------



## cococay

I am finally ready to share and receive feedback. It’s not finished but I think it’s really coming along! Heavily inspired by so many amazing artists and creators in the community. Please let me know what you think!

Coco Cay
DA-1032-5799-0187


----------



## Jodesmcc_

Heyaaas 

ready to share häppy with the world.
please take a look if you wanna and let me know. will try get visiting some islands on this thread.  
DA-2174-04096758

peaceee.


----------



## Jam86

my island dream address ^-^



there's not really a proper theme to it, it's kind of like a pink forest and half of it is bamboo but it's mainly just a mess 

there are 3 characters:
the main house is my character, cat noir, the whole thing is just based on my personality, like my love for drawing, playing piano, sewing and stuff like that

my 2nd character is amity, who lives in a graveyard with a witchy/cottage themed house

and my 3rd character is dipper, the character and house are both based on gravity falls and the mystery shack ☆

this is my 6th or 7th island, i forgot lol
i spent a couple of months on this and most of it is rushed but despite that, i hope everyone likes it  ♡


----------



## oak

oak said:


> *Dream Address*: 6423-1687-6786
> *Updated*: December 7th, 2020
> *Island Name*: Usagi
> *Villagers*: Gaston, Ruby, Dotty, Claude, Genji, Nan, Mac, Deirdre, Lopez & Mint
> *Hemisphere*: North
> *Theme*: Shabby farm village in Winter
> *Newly Added*: A custom path
> View attachment 341498
> View attachment 341499
> View attachment 341500
> View attachment 341501​


My dream address has been updated for winter!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Your Local Wild Child said:


> DA-0210-6516-5805
> 
> Here’s an incomplete version of Evwirt if y’all’s want to see it. There’s mobility tools on the camping islet that you’ll need to see most of the island.


Evwirt is more complete at this point, and has all the deer now!


----------



## Airysuit

Winter in Creyal! 
*DA-1694-9736-8226


*


----------



## Airysuit

My island in festive season


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Need some decorating advice. Anyone who can dream and send me some ideas would be greatly appreciated
Finally have my shopping district in order and need some advice on the museum area
I love the Turkey day stands in front of the museum but don't know what I can set on top of them to make them pop and the little spaces between them and the Beautiful statue
Also need some ideas on how to dress up the small zen area between Resident Services and the airport.
Town is Gensokyo
DA: *4666-9734-2126*


----------



## Iris_T

My island is nothing mindblowing, but I upadted the code for the first time ever so if anyone would like to check it out....   
(no theme or anything, just empty head aka simple and random xD)

*Magpyr code  > >  DA-9718-3002-0794 *


----------



## naviwing

A misty midnight dream of Hibiscus in winter: DA-0789-5206-3867

Mine's a more simple island, not a great deal of terraforming, but I think it's fun!


----------



## amylsp

Island: Cheshire
Dream Address: 6304-8660-7019
Northern Hemisphere (Winter | Frequent Updates)

Sorry for the close posts, but updated for winter. Finished getting all the Holiday DIYs. Pictured below is my ‘Alice in Wonderland‘ themed area with a mushroom beach garden and mad hatter tea party. A few areas, including houses, are still WIP. Casual country theme with a number of decorated areas and very easy to navigate. I’ve put out a ladder as some cliff areas in the back of the Island have no ramp. I also have a path across the entire back of the island to make the rock ledges easier to explore. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## annex

I updated my town. It's cute and festive. I would love some visitors.
DA- 0700-5178-8683

My sister has a town that is really pretty. She doesn't go online to give her addres, and her town is definitely worth a visit. I know it would make her day.
DA- 7733-7868-9639.


----------



## Bekaa

Please come visit San Mari decorated for Christmas spring cherry blossom season!! I’m so proud of it and would love others to see it and enjoy it!
DA-0463-8058-2983


----------



## meggiewes

I need some advice! Does anyone have any good Dream Codes for towns with canals in them that I can visit? I would like some inspiration for my major new year island renovation and I thought I would ask the collective.


----------



## P. Star

P. Star said:


> *DA: *7286-3228-1206
> *Island: *Kronos
> *Representative: *Preston
> *Theme:* Hard to describe.. A mixture of artistic elegance and natural features??
> Let me know what you think, any feedback is appreciated. Also, ignore my house it's a massive WIP at the moment



I heavily renovated my island and updated my dream from this last post. Let me know what you think! (also my house is still a WIP lol)


----------



## RKS

*Dream code: DA-4316-3358-7927
Southern Hemisphere *


 After 288 days of playing and clocking  up a crazy  amount of playing hrs I've  finally moved off 4 stars and reached 5 stars. I'm in the  process of trying to get blue roses . Once i acheive this I'll be changing the entrance and the area next to the camp sight( space is limited now wish i had the patience earlier on  to do these )  Would love for others to come by and check ponderosa out .


----------



## Bugs

P. Star said:


> I heavily renovated my island and updated my dream from this last post. Let me know what you think! (also my house is still a WIP lol)
> 
> View attachment 348467
> View attachment 348468
> View attachment 348469
> 
> View attachment 348470


I absolutely love the two thinkers playing chess, it's really clever and funny to me haha I can't wait to check out your town!


----------



## elyse7812

Hey guys! Not sure if anyone likes dreaming (or cares) but if so, mine is: DA-2652-8096-2236! Might be boring compared to others who have been playing much longer but figured I’d share.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I wanted to reshare mine. I stored of most of my autumn stuff and updated my address but beyond that I haven't played since the day before Turkey Day. I am seriously debating a restart from scratch a tad early since I haven't been playing and my 1 year marker is coming up anyway.  I like my current island beyond the lack of flowers and it feeling a little cluttered in my own personal opinion. It does have clear pathways though. Would love to know your thoughts on any of this 
DA: 4693-7467-8410


----------



## aurora.

DA: 8047 1507 1527
Island name: Opal
Theme: Natural, woods/forest.
Villagers: Merry, Poppy, Marshal, Gabi, Julia, Molly, Fuchsia, Filbert, June, Lolly.
Currently set in winter in the northern hemisphere.
I've also left a ladder and vaulting pole just below the plaza.

I've tried to give a woodsy feel while keeping it open and not too hard to move around. There's an orchard, a couple of sunken waterfalls and a long bridge overlooking a lake.

I'm not 100% happy with the layout and some of my paths yet (my town is never finished, I'm always changing things) but I'd love to get some feedback/constructive criticism as I've spent a looot of time on it and I'm trying to create a town I could see myself living in in real life!


----------



## annex

I've been redecorating some of my rooms. I have three houses, and some of these rooms took me days to complete. I would love to show them off. Some feedback would be awesome too, if you have time.

There's a groovy room, kids frog themed bathroom, sunflower room, and lots more.

DA-0700-5178-8683.

Thanks.


----------



## Aronthaer

I've waited a long time to share my dream because I wanted my town to be at least mostly finished before I posted it. I have very few things left to do to finish my town, so I've finally posted it! Please come visit Juperu and tell me what you think! For anyone that does come visit, be sure to check the market to the right of the airport! They have a wide variety of items that are free for dream visitors!








Spoiler: Spoiler: pictures from Juperu!


----------



## oak

My dream address was updated today! I took down the Christmas items but still kept it wintery. My island has a shabby rural village sorta vibe. I left presents and the ladder & vaulting pole just below the town square when you first wake up!
Island Name: Usagi
Dream Address: 6423-1687-6786


----------



## Roxxy

Ok, i am nearly happy with most of my island. I would really appreciate constructive feedback and ideas. It is not the most exciting island but I appreciate if anyone has the time 

Dream address is DA-5399-0148-7912


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

If anyone could give me some advice on what to do next that would be nice.
No idea on how to proceed with the south-eastern section except to maybe move the campsite there
I'm thinking a graveyard in the north-east section(after moving Annnalise) and a zen forest in the southern-center and the secret beach entrance.
Also no clue what to do with that small empty area between the Great Statue and the plaza
*Dream Address: 4666-9734-2126*



Roxxy said:


> Ok, i am nearly happy with most of my island. I would really appreciate constructive feedback and ideas. It is not the most exciting island but I appreciate if anyone has the time
> 
> Dream address is DA-5399-0148-7912



Suggestions:
Nice playground, maybe make it wider and a path leading to/from the beach resort
I like where you are going with the resort, maybe spread out the items on the peninsula
For the wedding table/piano area, maybe switch the fence for the wedding
Love the star themed house, feel like it needs a bit more in the west room to make it feel more lived in, maybe a fireplace and some wall items like villager photos, paintings, and mom's art or hanging clothes like kimonos
I see you have 2 pumpkin patches; maybe get rid of the small one and add some touches to the larger one like scarecrows, barrels, and other farm items
I have a fountain as well and you did something similar with yours and have paths leading between each of the important locations on your island. Helps create a flow.
Maybe some statues and bushes in various places as centerpieces to get some attention,
Maybe have a look at my town as we seem to have similar taste
Also here's some pics that I think will appeal to your sensibilities. Also have a look on pintrest. I have gotten a lot of ideas from there.


----------



## Roxxy

Yukari Yakumo said:


> If anyone could give me some advice on what to do next that would be nice.
> No idea on how to proceed with the south-eastern section except to maybe move the campsite there
> I'm thinking a graveyard in the north-east section(after moving Annnalise) and a zen forest in the southern-center and the secret beach entrance.
> Also no clue what to do with that small empty area between the Great Statue and the plaza
> *Dream Address: 4666-9734-2126*
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions:
> Nice playground, maybe make it wider and a path leading to/from the beach resort
> I like where you are going with the resort, maybe spread out the items on the peninsula
> For the wedding table/piano area, maybe switch the fence for the wedding
> Love the star themed house, feel like it needs a bit more in the west room to make it feel more lived in, maybe a fireplace and some wall items like villager photos, paintings, and mom's art or hanging clothes like kimonos
> I see you have 2 pumpkin patches; maybe get rid of the small one and add some touches to the larger one like scarecrows, barrels, and other farm items
> I have a fountain as well and you did something similar with yours and have paths leading between each of the important locations on your island. Helps create a flow.
> Maybe some statues and bushes in various places as centerpieces to get some attention,
> Maybe have a look at my town as we seem to have similar taste
> Also here's some pics that I think will appeal to your sensibilities. Also have a look on pintrest. I have gotten a lot of ideas from there.


Thank you so much for visiting and I really appreciate your suggestions. I know I need to work on paths and make empty areas more attractive. Nice idea about using the wedding fencing. Will definitely try it and see how it looks.

I don’t have much luck with Redd so the statues will have to wait a while but that will be something to work on.

Your island looks amazing from the screenshots you posted. I will definitely visit later on. It looks like something I could only dream of achieving


----------



## skarmoury

I've finally, finally, FINALLY decided to upload and update my dream address. Please dream of my island and let me know what you think! It's still under construction so there are a few ropes here and there, hope it doesn't bother anyone too much. ^^

The vibes of the island was meant to be something Japan-like, or maybe somewhere you would imagine yourself as an anime/manga high school character. c:

*DA-0819-5109-2672
Island of Milkiss*
Don't forget to receive your clothing goods at the right side of the RS!

Snippets of my island!


----------



## Jam86

back again because i finally updated my DA a couple of hours ago 
now i have a castle hehe

so my island is called croissant because it's my favourite food lol
my theme is like a cherry-blossom type forest idk
there's a few tropical themed areas and a LOT of pink believe it or not, my favourite colour is mint green ♡
i have 3 player characters:
my main one is cat noir, not a theme to this one, i just threw stuff i liked into the house
my second one is amity with a witch themed house
and my final one is borealis, who has the castle

but yeah anyway, it's not as amazing as everyone else's islands but i'm still pretty proud of it 
hope everyone like it 

update: pictures of my island ♡












i've put a few pinwheels around my island because koroks lol


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

*Dream Address: DA-2134-8318-0901*

I really would like feedback/constructive criticism  . I'm currently at 4 stars (used to be 5, but I can't store diys or wrapped gifts anywhere other than the ground).


----------



## Graham

Visit the beautiful island of _Flandehuun_, home of the world-famous
*Dumb Boy Academy
DA-2194-1981-3439
*** Updated for 2021! ****​*




*
Headmasters Beardo and Elvis have devoted their careers to the education of the laziest of the Lazy boys! Come wander around the beautiful campus, with four fully-fitted university buildings, Arts, Sciences, History and Services! Take in all the sights of Flandehuun, from the rowdy Gnome Fraternity House, Nu Omega Mu, to the Gamer's Boardwalk, from the magnificent Beach Hotel to the quiet, majestic Clifftop Chapel. Enjoy our many shops, taverns and seaside cafés, including the world-renowned Furbing's Department Store. And don't disturb the Ghost. I mean, don't worry, there's no Ghost. Definitely (still) no Ghost.


----------



## mills141

I finally have a dream address! Two of the houses aren't finished but overall I'm pretty happy with it. I time travel so I'm in July right now so everything is green and lush. I would love if someone could visit!  My island is called Ocean Bay.   

DA 8379-6611-6288
Thanks!


----------



## Imbri

I've updated my island for a winter evening, and there's a light snow falling. With the way I've decorated, I think night is the best time to visit. As always, I'm constantly evolving, but I'd love to have some visitors.

Hemisphere: Northern
Theme: Natural with a few magical touches

DA- 0687-8566-2071


----------



## NatsumiSummer

Updated my island, because Aurora. 







Also my island is very New Leaf-esque. I would love to know what people think of my island tbh​


----------



## Licorice

My island is fairly plain but a lot of love went into it.  I kept it as country/rural as possible while maintaining 5 stars.

*UPDATED 3/25*


----------



## Lord Citron

howdy y'all, i'm real excited to share my dream address here.

take a trip to clementine, a retro rustic town in the mountains. 



disclaimer: i'm in the northern hemisphere and my dream address has been updated for spring

i hope you enjoy your time


----------



## TxAnt

This isn't my DA but I thought it would be fun to post some interesting and amazing ones we come across.  Here are two to start with.  Share any you've come across too

This one looks like an Ikea store: 4337-1346-9533
This one is entirely a maze: 4052-7760-9555


----------



## Mad Aly

Finally uploaded my first dream address for Atlantis today!

DA-3542-4896-6234
Any feedback is much appreciated ❤

More info/details in the thread I made here (also in my signature and sidebar)


----------



## graciemayy

My dream address is: DA-6004-8340-7267
5 star island! (not finished yet)
Feel free to look around Dewdrop ♡ 
feedback is appreciated


----------



## Natte

*welcome to this dream of the golden coast of gold coast! 
I'm Pleased with how the island turned out and like to share it with you in hopes it will please you aswell!

DA-7773-0441-1377
 

 *


----------



## Gigi_Pawpoint

Current view of pawpoint, still not 100% finished and I don’t think it will ever be 100% finished but hey come see what I’ve done so far

DA: 8133-9195-2039


----------



## JKDOS

Does anyone know of any addresses for dreams where the island is still in prologue phase or pre-terraform?

	Post automatically merged: Feb 16, 2021



Licorice said:


> My island is fairly plain but a lot of love went into it.  I kept it as country/rural as possible while maintaining 5 stars.
> 
> View attachment 354968



I loved it! And your choice of town tune is wonderful 

Really into all the rural looking towns right now.


----------



## Bekaa

Licorice said:


> My island is fairly plain but a lot of love went into it.  I kept it as country/rural as possible while maintaining 5 stars.
> 
> View attachment 354968


Oh thank you to #JKDOS for prompting you to share lovely OPU. I particularly liked your layout for your villager houses, and the overall symmetry of your island. I’ve been doing a lot of thinking lately about going back to a more natural “untouched“ island look. (Can’t wait for spring! ) this was inspiring. thank you for sharing


----------



## angelcat621

Licorice said:


> My island is fairly plain but a lot of love went into it.  I kept it as country/rural as possible while maintaining 5 stars.



Toured this today and loved it. Liked that you went with villagers you like and not just the more popular ones. I'm going for a rural look too so this may give me a few ideas. Thanks for uploading!


----------



## oak

Island Name: Usagi
Dream Address: 6423-1687-6786

I updated my dream address today since all the snow is gone now. I time travelled to mid March so I could have really green grass.


----------



## Cloudandshade

Island name: Valinor
Dream address: 9076-6427-2546

My island has been slowly evolving since launch, but I've always wanted to keep the focus on a natural/woodland theme. My map probably looks boring at first glance, because I haven't terraformed the land all that much - I was more interested in what I could create by working around the natural landscape! There's a heavy focus on trees and flowers, hopefully for a 'lost in the woods' sort of feel. You might even find a rundown old hotel lost in the woods, too, and some say it's haunted...

Anyway, feel free to come visit! I'll leave you with a photo of my rep's cosy little cabin. Feedback is much appreciated!


----------



## VanitasFan26

My island has had a massive update lately and its called Traverse. I've had this island for almost a year now and I put 3,000 hours into working on it (I know its a lot). 

DA-9128-0640-8421


----------



## Nooblord

Cloudandshade said:


> Island name: Valinor
> Dream address: 9076-6427-2546
> 
> My island has been slowly evolving since launch, but I've always wanted to keep the focus on a natural/woodland theme. My map probably looks boring at first glance, because I haven't terraformed the land all that much - I was more interested in what I could create by working around the natural landscape! There's a heavy focus on trees and flowers, hopefully for a 'lost in the woods' sort of feel. You might even find a rundown old hotel lost in the woods, too, and some say it's haunted...
> 
> Anyway, feel free to come visit! I'll leave you with a photo of my rep's cosy little cabin. Feedback is much appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 359371



Wow... Your island is precious. You really have an eye for design. I love how you mesh items together. I admire your use of space. I love the openness of your island, yet you manage to make it feel woodsy and cozy. I usually don’t care for islands with so many varying sections/attractions, but each set you designed is so charming. Like the little theater behind the museum, the gym on the beach, how you fenced the bamboo around the cosmos showers.

You executed the haunted hotel wonderfully. Fantastic job making each room feel eerie, especially with the music choice.
And you manage to impress me even more with your home. Very welcoming colors. Every room is well designed, perfectly cluttered.

Just walking to the left of RS I was caught off guard because of the fortune cookie stand by Nook’s Cranny that was turned to its side. I’ve never seen it at that angle, it looked like a totally different item. I knew I was going to enjoy exploring your island at that point, lol. And I did enjoy it. Thoroughly. Well done!

Btw, your town tune sounds familiar. Is it a hymn?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

recently updated mine
Gensokyo  *4666-9734-2126* 

Looking for advice/ideas for a zen forest and a spooky graveyard and tomb/mausoleum


----------



## Cloudandshade

Nooblord said:


> Wow... Your island is precious. You really have an eye for design. I love how you mesh items together. I admire your use of space. I love the openness of your island, yet you manage to make it feel woodsy and cozy. I usually don’t care for islands with so many varying sections/attractions, but each set you designed is so charming. Like the little theater behind the museum, the gym on the beach, how you fenced the bamboo around the cosmos showers.
> 
> You executed the haunted hotel wonderfully. Fantastic job making each room feel eerie, especially with the music choice.
> And you manage to impress me even more with your home. Very welcoming colors. Every room is well designed, perfectly cluttered.
> 
> Just walking to the left of RS I was caught off guard because of the fortune cookie stand by Nook’s Cranny that was turned to its side. I’ve never seen it at that angle, it looked like a totally different item. I knew I was going to enjoy exploring your island at that point, lol. And I did enjoy it. Thoroughly. Well done!
> 
> Btw, your town tune sounds familiar. Is it a hymn?



Your kind words made me tear up! Thank you so much for taking the time to write this, it means so much. I'm so pleased you enjoyed your visit, and I really appreciate the feedback. Thanks again!

The town tune is actually based on 'Concerning Hobbits' from the Lord of the Rings soundtrack! The island name is a LOTR reference too — an homage to my New Leaf town, which was Hobbiton themed.


----------



## Nooblord

Cloudandshade said:


> Your kind words made me tear up! Thank you so much for taking the time to write this, it means so much. I'm so pleased you enjoyed your visit, and I really appreciate the feedback. Thanks again!
> 
> The town tune is actually based on 'Concerning Hobbits' from the Lord of the Rings soundtrack! The island name is a LOTR reference too — an homage to my New Leaf town, which was Hobbiton themed.



My pleasure  Ty for sharing your DA, lol.


----------



## Carina

This is the dream address of my "new" island Persica:

 DA-4307-2197-5081 

The island's name is a reference to my native fruit. It's still a WIP because there are areas that are not finished, but I really like what I've done so far. If I had to describe it, I would say that my island has a natural theme and it's easy to navigate around although it has a windy river. It's nothing special, but I like it!


----------



## annex

I finished my apartment building. Tom, Isabelle, Timmy, Tommy, Blathers, The Able sisters, and Oscar and Orville all live there. I think it turned out really cute.

I would love some visitors. My other houses are worth visiting too and my town is fun and unique.

DA-0700-5178-8683.

I dream a lot of towns on here. I can't wait to see the new ones that are posted.


----------



## SandiBeaches

I am currently working on a year anniversary event and will be updating my DA when it is over. Just posting my old dream from Halloween before then, my island hasn't been as interesting enough since then to update the DA.
So if you want to play hide and seek with the Dolly's, or wish it was Halloween again already, have a visit.


----------



## VanitasFan26

SoraFan23 said:


> My island has had a massive update lately and its called Traverse. I've had this island for almost a year now and I put 3,000 hours into working on it (I know its a lot).
> 
> DA-9128-0640-8421


Update: I added a Ladder and Vault Pole in front of the Plaza in the dream. Dream Address is still the same.


----------



## Matt0106

I finally have a Dream Address for my island, Seafield! My island is still very much a work-in-progress, but I think it finally has enough to make up for those areas that aren't finished (the map here will show you what I'm talking about). I also marked some key areas if case you need a reference as to what some places are  Enjoy! And let me know what you think if you choose to visit!

Dream Address: DA-2961-7445-2169



Spoiler: Dream Address & Seafield Map


----------



## Roxxy

Roxxy said:


> Ok, i am nearly happy with most of my island. I would really appreciate constructive feedback and ideas. It is not the most exciting island but I appreciate if anyone has the time
> 
> Dream address is DA-5399-0148-7912


I have done quite a lot since previously posted and would love if anyone would please visit and give feedback


----------



## AlyssaAC

Cloudandshade said:


> Island name: Valinor
> Dream address: 9076-6427-2546
> 
> My island has been slowly evolving since launch, but I've always wanted to keep the focus on a natural/woodland theme. My map probably looks boring at first glance, because I haven't terraformed the land all that much - I was more interested in what I could create by working around the natural landscape! There's a heavy focus on trees and flowers, hopefully for a 'lost in the woods' sort of feel. You might even find a rundown old hotel lost in the woods, too, and some say it's haunted...
> 
> Anyway, feel free to come visit! I'll leave you with a photo of my rep's cosy little cabin. Feedback is much appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 359371



May I say something? This is exactly the inspiration I was looking for in a dream island! For the past year I’ve struggled with terraforming and recently I decided I didn’t want to terraform my new island very much and keep it original and make use of all my open space too. Your island is sooo easy to maneuver around and is very well decorated. I would definitely give this island more than five stars. You really have an eye for design. I love it and I’m gonna do my best to decorate really well too. Thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## Cloudandshade

A l y s s a said:


> May I say something? This is exactly the inspiration I was looking for in a dream island! For the past year I’ve struggled with terraforming and recently I decided I didn’t want to terraform my new island very much and keep it original and make use of all my open space too. Your island is sooo easy to maneuver around and is very well decorated. I would definitely give this island more than five stars. You really have an eye for design. I love it and I’m gonna do my best to decorate really well too. Thank you for the inspiration. ☺



Oh my goodness, thank you so much for visiting and for leaving such lovely feedback! I'm definitely a fan of minimal terraforming - it makes it feel more realistic to me, like I'm still living on the same island I moved to a year ago, and it's flourished more naturally, you know? Though it definitely comes with its own challenges. Anyway, I really appreciate your kind words, and I hope you have a blast decorating your new island!


----------



## deana

Matt0106 said:


> I finally have a Dream Address for my island, Seafield! My island is still very much a work-in-progress, but I think it finally has enough to make up for those areas that aren't finished (the map here will show you what I'm talking about). I also marked some key areas if case you need a reference as to what some places are  Enjoy! And let me know what you think if you choose to visit!
> 
> Dream Address: DA-2961-7445-2169
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dream Address & Seafield Map
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 361593



Gave this a visit tonight and wow! I love so much about this. I love how each villager house area feels special without them all feeling the same, the jumping path to the lighthouse peninsula, and the starry falls area. But what blew me away was the Mario area, I explored the left side of the island first and I was so not ready to walk in to that Mario area  (in a good way). Would you consider leaving out a vaulting pole and ladder for guests? My only small complaint is it's a really long walk if you are all the way at your house and you want to get over to the right side, it would be nice to be able to cut across near the campsite area. If this was intentional to encourage more walking then disregard this but just a thought.




Roxxy said:


> I have done quite a lot since previously posted and would love if anyone would please visit and give feedback



Visited you as well, so many money trees! I love that you updated while it was raining. My favourite bit was probably the area with the frozen furniture it looks super good at night and I like how it's on it's own little island to give it some separation. I also like the back row of houses where Whitney and Eriks houses are. I don't see a lot of islands with flat areas at the back and I like how you can walk out on to the rocks that way. I think if you maybe moved some of the other villager houses to that area it would look really nice and there's lots of space between Erik's house and Kitty's house so to me it feels like another house should be there. Also I think your bamboo area could use some more flowers it felt slightly empty compared to the rest of the island but I saw you also had some lily of the valley there so if you were waiting to fill that area up with more lily of the valley then I get that and I think that would look really good


----------



## VanitasFan26

SoraFan23 said:


> Update: I added a Ladder and Vault Pole in front of the Plaza in the dream. Dream Address is still the same.


Here is a sneak peak of my favorite area on my island and my island map. I would be curious of what you think. Its been developed since day 1 and I put 3,000 hours on it:


----------



## amylsp

DA-6304-8660-7019
Updated 3/16 ‘May Sunset’

Updated Cheshire Dream Address for Spring. A few areas are still WiP and houses not done at all. The island is heavily decorated, but there are wide paths in most places so it's easy to navigate. All the ledges across the back of the island are accessible and open to explore. But make sure to pick up the ladder at townhall as some cliff areas do not have ramps. You can also try and find all 7 hidden/semi hidden pipes spread out across the island. I love the randomness of transporting around never sure where you'll end up! I included pics of my Alice in Wonderland themed area and my Area51/Arcade. Hope to start working on the houses soon.


----------



## Matt0106

deanapants said:


> Gave this a visit tonight and wow! I love so much about this. I love how each villager house area feels special without them all feeling the same, the jumping path to the lighthouse peninsula, and the starry falls area. But what blew me away was the Mario area, I explored the left side of the island first and I was so not ready to walk in to that Mario area  (in a good way). Would you consider leaving out a vaulting pole and ladder for guests? My only small complaint is it's a really long walk if you are all the way at your house and you want to get over to the right side, it would be nice to be able to cut across near the campsite area. If this was intentional to encourage more walking then disregard this but just a thought.



Oh my gosh, thank you! I really appreciate all your comments. Also I’m so sorry for all the walking. I personally designed it in a way that allowed me and visitors to see every part of the island, since using ladders and vaulting poles might lead to short-cuts and therefore, may miss stuff you wouldn't see otherwise! Then again though, I am the type of person who doesn't even use time travel in most of the games I play  I can definitely add a vaulting pole and ladder, since obviously not everyone plays the way I do!

Thank you for all your compliments though! Especially the Mario area  I'm glad you liked it!!


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Hello! Iv been playing new horizons from day 1. I completely changed my island 5 times. I have spent at least 30,000,000 bells on moving, demolishing, building again and again. But Im still not happy with it. I like small parts of it and the rest is just bland. I dont know what it is ,thats making me not fully enjoy my island. I would really appreciate anyone that visits and sends me a PM with all your likes, dislikes and opinions on things I could change and stay the same.
Extra:
I have an area empty, because I believe we will get Brewster on our island, so I have it open for him. I will be moving chai for lolly when i can get her.  Idk what to do with the open spot behind nooks cranny. All the hybrids on my beach to the left are being given away slowly. I dont plan on them staying there.
Theme:
Cottage -ish...also centered around my villagers to some degree as you will notice.
Thank you in advance for any comments and visits to my island!!!


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

*The Dreamy Island Town of Sylan
DA- 3197-6007-7563*

*Island Theme:* Rural Village + Fantasy
*Representative:* Vance - A Secretive Artist
*Secondary Characters:  *
Ouranos - Owner of the diner _The Trans-dimensional Raven _
Luthais - Curator and Head Librarian of the Library
Ekrasil - Guardian of Sylan's World Tree
*Hemisphere:* Northern
*Island Rating:*  

I have been playing day 1 and have spent over 1,015 hours into the game; Thank you if you go to visit!! I have spent a lot of time on my island and I am still making progress on it, even after a year later!


----------



## th8827

Moga Isle
DA-0930-4130-2276

Theme: Biomes
Representative: Raven, the skeleton Shrine Maiden

I have put a lot of time renovating my island in the last few weeks. I hope that you enjoy your visit.


----------



## _Donut_

* Welcome to Tropico! *





*Hey everyone!*
Finally after 3 months work and a lot of stress I can happily say that my dream island is finished! When I started playing, I first created a very tropical themed island but during the winter season I already wanted to change it to include more different style areas and themes. The new island should represent a calm village & forest area with lots of nature and bright colors and host a variety of activities for my villagers.​


Spoiler: Areas/Activities on the island




Railway
Railside shopping district (With old Japanese styled buildings)
Camping ground
Nature park
Temple
Villagers neighborhood
Cementery
Noodle shop
Pirate bay campsite
Grand waterfall with chic dining on top
Treehouse
Fruit market
Flower market
Bee farm
Pupkin farm
Hay farm
Little village lookout
Museum plaza
Sealife scientific center
Diving club
Beach club
Clifftop hotspring
Icebar
Fishmarket




*Note:*
You'll discover that I have done work on some beaches but other beach areas are currently still empty. For the life of me I don't have any inspiration for these places at this moment and I also don't want to just "force build" something there so *any tips for these empty areas are highly appreciated!!*​

*I'd love to hear some feedback, both for adding things as for removing things (some areas are so tightly packed with items the game laggs, lol :d). Any new inspiration & tips are always welcome! *



Spoiler: Some sneak peek photos


----------



## PurpleLutari

It's not perfect but I want to post my DA for my town, Starvale! ;u;

DA-9895-1741-0278


----------



## baileyanne94

Hello!  don’t think I’ve shared previously, but my island is not 100% complete but definitely visit-able! It and my character are decorated for Bunny Day currently and it’s 12noon on 4/1. Will refresh the DA after Bunny Day stuff is taken down; ‘my’ house is more or less done, other house is 75% done. If you choose to visit, thank you and I hope you will enjoy! DA-6129-1009-1212


----------



## _Donut_

baileyanne94 said:


> Hello!  don’t think I’ve shared previously, but my island is not 100% complete but definitely visit-able! It and my character are decorated for Bunny Day currently and it’s 12noon on 4/1. Will refresh the DA after Bunny Day stuff is taken down; ‘my’ house is more or less done, other house is 75% done. If you choose to visit, thank you and I hope you will enjoy! DA-6129-1009-1212View attachment 365520View attachment 365522View attachment 365521



When on a visit this morning and I loved all the colours! Your island looks so vibrant and fun!  ☺ The beach with the shell items is beautiful!

Souvenir pics:



 Liked the easter decorations you did!


 Just in time for a fountain photo 


 All power up again after a lunch


 Random but I can't get over the fact how derp we look when waking up :/


----------



## VelveteenCat

I hope this is the right place to ask, I wouldn't know where else. Would someone be so kind as to grab me a screenshot of my map from my DA? It's in my signature. I changed up my whole island, not knowing that I couldn't visit my own dream and I would really like to have kept a screen shot of the old version.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Cotton Candy Cat said:


> I hope this is the right place to ask, I wouldn't know where else. Would someone be so kind as to grab me a screenshot of my map from my DA? It's in my signature. I changed up my whole island, not knowing that I couldn't visit my own dream and I would really like to have kept a screen shot of the old version.


----------



## VelveteenCat

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> View attachment 365635


Thank you so much!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Cotton Candy Cat said:


> Thank you so much!


No prob!! I am having fun exploring your island, I love the theme!


----------



## VelveteenCat

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> No prob!! I am having fun exploring your island, I love the theme!



I'm glad you enjoy it! I was kind of proud of it for a while, but now it is getting a serious makeover


----------



## Chipl95

DA 8885-1349-8739

Hi everyone, I wanted to drop my DA here to hopefully get some more visitors. I'm also trying to figure out what theme my island actually is, so if anyone feels like visiting, please feel free!

Gonna do a spring update hopefully during cherry blossom season too.


----------



## baileyanne94

_Donut_ said:


> When on a visit this morning and I loved all the colours! Your island looks so vibrant and fun!  ☺ The beach with the shell items is beautiful!
> 
> Souvenir pics:
> 
> View attachment 365596 Liked the easter decorations you did!
> View attachment 365597 Just in time for a fountain photo
> View attachment 365598 All power up again after a lunch
> View attachment 365599 Random but I can't get over the fact how derp we look when waking up :/



I am so happy to see this, thank you so much for visiting and sharing with me!! Your pictures are adorable, thank you again and I’m so happy you liked it!


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

DA-2134-8318-0901
I recently renovated my island and would like some feedback ^^


----------



## Beanz

*DA-2872-3587-8277*
Cacti is a 3 star rated island. Despite the name it’s not desert themed. Cacti is still a work in progress but I’d still be happy if anyone decides to visit.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Billington is a simple island with ducks.Lots of ducks.


----------



## Raven_

My island Ivybrook got 5 stars today   There are some WIP areas but other than that it's almost finished! Come visit it: 
DA-6600-4229-4817


----------



## Airysuit

Cherry blossom season in Creyal


----------



## Mari_AC

Hi! I'm very excited to post my island. I finally feel like it's "finished" or at least worth visiting and I never really finished my town in New Leaf.
*Waldheim. Dream address:  1229 - 9348 - 5539*




*About Waldheim*

I made up this compound name. Wald" means forest and "Heim" means "home" in German. Honestly, I'd say my island is fairly simple and I didn't want it to feel cluttered. I've just decorated it as I pleased, I don't really follow any aesthetic rules or themes. I do love teddy bears so you'll find some of those around.
Features: Winery, lots of flowers, music spot, a small tribute to Elton John near my house.


----------



## cocoacat

Mari_AC said:


> Hi! I'm very excited to post my island. I finally feel like it's "finished" or at least worth visiting and I never really finished my town in New Leaf.
> *Waldheim. Dream address:  1229 - 9348 - 5539*
> View attachment 368105
> 
> *About Waldheim*
> 
> I made up this compound name. Wald" means forest and "Heim" means "home" in German. Honestly, I'd say my island is fairly simple. I've just decorated it as I pleased, I don't really follow any aesthetic rules or themes. I do love teddy bears so you'll find some of those around.
> Features: Winery, lots of flowers, music spot, a small tribute to Elton John near my house.
> 
> View attachment 368106View attachment 368107



Just had a run around your island and it's beautiful.  Love how simple and natural it is and easy to get around. Reminds me of a fairytale or storybook setting. 
Also loved your Elton John area!


----------



## Mari_AC

cocoacat said:


> Just had a run around your island and it's beautiful.  Love how simple and natural it is and easy to get around. Reminds me of a fairytale or storybook setting.
> Also loved your Elton John area!


Wow, thank you!!  Yes, I also had that in mind, making it easy to get around. I play almost every day and that makes it more practical ^^


----------



## Psicat

Finished updating my little Stardew Valley themed Island. Camarilla, DA-7650-2753-7360.  Finally got it to a point where it finally feels complete, or at the least I don't know what else to do with it.  Would love to have new visitors and maybe some feedback.


----------



## ams

My town is still a work in progress since I reset in January, but I’d love some feedback on how I could improve it!

The basic layout is done but I still have a lot of work to do. Im hoping for a town that’s easy to navigate with a simple and clean look. I’m happier with it than my last town so far, but hoping to make it better!

DA-9290-9380-7269


----------



## Tiffkaboo

Finished renovating my island a few days ago and had the courage to finally upload it! There are a few things that I have to still fix, but overall I am very proud of it!

A few shots I am very proud of:


 





 



If anyone decides to visit, I'd love some photo's or feedback!​


----------



## Roobi

Tiffkaboo said:


> View attachment 371685
> 
> Finished renovating my island a few days ago and had the courage to finally upload it! There are a few things that I have to still fix, but overall I am very proud of it!
> 
> A few shots I am very proud of:
> View attachment 371687 View attachment 371688
> 
> View attachment 371689 View attachment 371691
> 
> If anyone decides to visit, I'd love some photo's or feedback!​



I visited earlier today. It's a real beautiful island! I always like to see nature themed towns, because that's the direction I want to take. I love the patterns and paths and all the little areas. A good mix between organized and natural. The rock garden is also a very nice idea! Too bad I forgot to take a picture :<


----------



## Roxxy

Tiffkaboo said:


> View attachment 371685
> 
> Finished renovating my island a few days ago and had the courage to finally upload it! There are a few things that I have to still fix, but overall I am very proud of it!
> 
> A few shots I am very proud of:
> View attachment 371687 View attachment 371688
> 
> View attachment 371689 View attachment 371691
> 
> If anyone decides to visit, I'd love some photo's or feedback!​


Just visited and you have an amazing island. The paths are beautiful and I loved visiting, thanks for sharing 

As you asked for pics, I have to say that my favourite place was your gorgeous outdoor library. It is beautifully designed and had such a lovely cosy feel.





Was also really nice meeting you in the dream


----------



## Tiffkaboo

Roobi said:


> I visited earlier today. It's a real beautiful island! I always like to see nature themed towns, because that's the direction I want to take. I love the patterns and paths and all the little areas. A good mix between organized and natural. The rock garden is also a very nice idea! Too bad I forgot to take a picture :<





Roxxy said:


> Just visited and you have an amazing island. The paths are beautiful and I loved visiting, thanks for sharing
> 
> As you asked for pics, I have to say that my favourite place was your gorgeous outdoor library. It is beautifully designed and had such a lovely cosy feel.
> 
> View attachment 372303
> 
> Was also really nice meeting you in the dream
> View attachment 372306



Ahhh thank you both so much for your kind words!! I am so glad you liked my island!! I worked so hard on it and it makes me smile hearing everyone likes it!!


----------



## Serabee

I JUST updated my DA! For the first time since Toy Day  A LOT has changed since I last updated. Now the forest is prettier, the Toy Day festival has been replaced by a spring festival, neighborhoods have shifted, villagers have changed, there was a terrible meteor crash that left remnants near the back of the island... Really, you just have to check it out!

The DA is in my signature and I'd love opinions if anyone wants to visit and share


----------



## mikanmilk

Here’s my town, *Rockaway*. 
*DA-5411-9705-9758*.

The island is named after Rockaway Beach, the name of a song, and a beach near where I grew up. The island theme has nothing to do with that though. I live in Japan and I kind of tried to model my island after some cool old country towns I have visited here. I invited random villagers I liked, but made sure to have all personalities.

I don’t time travel or do online trading or buying (nothing against them though), just because I like a relaxed day-by-day play style, and seeing what I can collect on my own or with help from IRL friends. So my island has kind of organically evolved little by little over a year to where it is now.

I last updated my dream address on the evening of Children’s Day in Japan (5/5), so my island is decorated with koinobori carp streamers.
Please check it out if you feel like it, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## JabuJabule

Just starting out, DA is in my signature


----------



## Kg1595

DA-9099-3535-6686.

I have spent over a year on my island, trying to keep my island as true to its original state as possible, but developing it away to make it feel comfortable and lived-in.  

The inspiration for Seabreeze are the landscapes from rubber-band cartoons a la Fleischer Studios and early Disney.  This allows my island to have a timeless, charming feel without being too twee or over-designed.  Plus, it is easy for me to change out exterior seasonal decor without substantially changing my island. I also take inspiration from Maine and the English countryside, particularly the midlands and West Country.

I love visitors, and find that dream travel is the best way for people to visit when they want without me around.  Please enjoy!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Twilight: 5738-7625-7542 

This is my 2nd island that I've worked really hard on. I have some areas that need some improving but I tried my best anyway. The name "Twilight" is a reference to "Twilight Town" from Kingdom Hearts 2. Its set in the Southern Hemisphere since I figured that fit well with the theme. 

Traverse: 9128-0640-8421 

This is my main island and its pretty old. Truth be told I had it for the longest time now and I am not sure if I want to keep it with how it looks, but the name "Traverse" is a reference to "Traverse Town" from Kingdom Hearts 1 in the Northern Hemisphere. I tried making changes recently, but I mean I don't know compared to my 2nd island I am surprised how far my designing skills have changed. 

Hope you guys enjoy it anyways. My islands may not be the best, but I just made whatever stood out to me.


----------



## Nunnafinga

L to R: Cole,Gabi,Felicity,Lolly,Sheldon,Megan,Dizzy,Portia,Rodney,Hans









Wagasi is a sports themed island.I'm not exactly a diehard sports fan but you never know where inspiration will take you,so here it is.The island rep's house is kind of a mess right now and there are a few details to be worked out but have a look if you wanna: DA-2988-2362-2460


----------



## Rose01

I don't really have anything fancy or special to post to show my island off, and mine is still a work in progress, but I can say that I do like sharing things even if they are incomplete. I may not be able to do super spectacular things, in fact it'll be fairly basic, but I hope everyone enjoys what they see. I also know some of it is pretty messy but I'll be able to fix all of that up. Until then I hope you all enjoy my island of Isonomy!

DA-1554-3497-8344


----------



## VanitasFan26

Since I restarted my 3,000 hour island I created a brand new island and I worked on it for like 2 weeks and I have it completed its called "Destiny" its based off the island from Kingdom Hearts called "Destiny Island" please note that its not a replica of the island its just a name I thought of from my favorite game so I don't really have a theme going for it. Have fun exploring.

Destiny: 0241-2851-2864


----------



## deana

Today, May 31 2021, is the 1 year anniversary of my New Horizons island. And so long at last I am going to be uploading and posting my dream address. My island is still not complete (as everyone says) but it's one year of progress and I want to commemorate this moment. 







Spoiler: Preview photos


















I have laid out an outfit near the plaza if you wish to blend in with the locals, or a wand to wear an outfit of your choosing.



Just south of the plaza you will find a ladder and a vaulting pole. These are not required to explore the island but I have hidden these 4 Mario power-ups as sort of a bonus activity which you may look for if you choose!



I am kinda shy about showing my island but I'm trying not to be, so I would love to have visitors. I also welcome any feedback about how to improve my island. I hope you enjoy your dream of Rainshine


----------



## hankstar

I finally got my island dream address today! I have been working on my island since last year when the game came out. I went with a natural theme for my island. If you visit, I hope you enjoy! c:


----------



## king pash

this is the only picture it lets me upload lol, but my island is themed around bora bora, mediterranean town life, jungle core and entertainment cities. its a big bag of everything but it blends really well together! i tried to make it interactive for dreaming visitors. so make sure to grab all the many gifts and tools (when a tool is on display it means it is useful around the area). tip: go down first, to the left u will find a stall with a pole and ladder

da is down under! let me know what u think, its currently still in spring time  im excited to visit some islands in this thread as well!​


----------



## Chexaddict

Welcome to Uno Island!

DA: 5339-3074-5652
Native Fruit: Orange
Island rating: ️️️️️

My island has no actual theme, but I’ve worked very hard on it. If you can, please check it out.

I appreciate any and all feedback. Thank you!


----------



## bestfriendsally

*hopefully this thread is still allowed to be posted on*




moonwell island
native fruit: apples




for anyone who wants to see the current DA of my island, before it slowly gets turned into a pastal kidcore island :3


I appreciate any feedback... thanks ^^


----------



## VanitasFan26

Destiny: 0241-2851-2864

I used to have an old island by the name "Traverse" but I restarted since I really hated it. Now I made Destiny so its a lot more fresh out and a lot more opened than what it was. Should mentioned "Destiny" is the name came up with after the world "Destiny Islands" from Kingdom Hearts. I worked way too hard on it so I am just wanting to make sure its easy to explore and not so "barren" like someone told me because that really put me under pressure.


----------



## Psicat

Ended up with a second switch lite somehow so my new island Pelican ended up becoming my new Stardew Valley themed Island. While my old island Camarilla was resigned into a Tropical/Jungle themed island.

Camarilla:  DA-7650-2753-7360
Pelican:  DA-3679-4231-7134


----------



## hochulia

My fancy cherry blossom Japanese style island Malinovka, I've spent more than 900h decorating, time is 5.30 in the morning, so the music is very calm 
DA-7963-2553-4117


----------



## DragonAceSg7

I've only been playing a few months, no overall theme (since different parts are a bit part of different things I'm into) but I'm proud of what I did.  And having an extra Pteranadon Fossil in my front yard makes me so happy!  My favorite Dinosaur as a kid, still my favorite not quite Dinosaur.     And purple, trying to have lots of purples! <3

Dream Address DA-6790-8250-5744 Enjoy DragonLand! <3


----------



## Lullaboid

My island is called Comet Isle, and it has a celestial, glowy theme. It features an outdoor space museum, a reading nook, and an amount of nova and mush lights that has to be way past the legal limit. The dream takes place during a light meteor shower. I tried to upload some interesting photos while also avoiding spoiling everything, so if you visit expect to see some neat areas that aren't pictured!  

*Dream Address:*
7545-5487-8476

*Photos:*









*Features:*

-outdoor space museum
-reading nook
-cool yards
-I put stars everywhere

*Some heartfelt reviews:*

"I'm going to copy your island exactly" -Nicole, my most evil friend 

"Your island is beautiful" -someone from the internet

"I don't understand the point of this game. Why are you showing me this" -my boyfriend

Thanks for visiting and enjoy!


----------



## Nenya

Moonraker Isle
6261-7021-4676
5* Not a WIP
Minimally terraformed because I love the layout
Easy to navigate with very few paths but lots of deliberate open space to wander through leisurely

Island Rep: Ciaran

Town Tune: "Come Along" by Cosmo Sheldrake ( listen )

Islanders: Apollo; Audie; Bea; Buck; Cyd; Eugene; Flo; Hornsby; Ursala; Vivian

Season: Blue Hydrangea blooming (so summer) near midnight (because Moonraker) 

Highlights:
* Elaborate playground and dog park
* 3-level residential area
* Teddy Bear Picnic in wilderness area on level 3-top left
* Bandstand/dance/speaker platform with Festivale items and musical instruments
* Lovely beach relaxation area with otherwise open beaches for running, digging, building sand castles, etc.


----------



## allie.rosa

*welcome to the griby isle dream adress!
please keep in mind my beach is not done and neither is my house!
photos down below!
















and finally…*
_*DA-7611-3054-3552*_

_*I hope you enjoy your time at griby isle*_​


----------



## windfalldodo

*Visit Windfall*
Stay at the lovely inn with rooms of all seasons, enjoy every flower in the game on display outside, - and check out the summer flower fair where the villagers sell all kinds of flower crowns, the island`s specialty!
You can also relax and have a picnic with the teddybear family, or get creative crafting your own lantern in the spooky pumpkin area. And more! ^_^

*Hidden Koroks Minigame*
Can you find the 6 koroks that are hiding on my island?
Tips: They are crafted leaf masks, each placed in a different area. Only one is hiding inside.
All of them are accompanied by a custom path or customized item with the text "Yahaha! You found me!"
Good luck & enjoy the game! 

*Dream Island Address
DA-4810-4701-4543.*

Find a ladder + gift to the left of Resident Services. 

*

*


----------



## Vintage Viola

* The Island of Pallet *

_Take a stroll around the spring forest paradise of Pallet! Mingle with all the friendly animals, relax in the outdoor library, and be sure to pet all the puppies you see! Make sure to stop inside the island’s café if you get hungry, they make the best steak!

Don’t lose your map, you’ll need it to find your way and catch all the pretty sights. Happy trails!_


----------



## JKDOS

Vintage Viola said:


> * The Island of Pallet *
> 
> _Take a stroll around the spring forest paradise of Pallet! Mingle with all the friendly animals, relax in the outdoor library, and be sure to pet all the puppies you see! Make sure to stop inside the island’s café if you get hungry, they make the best steak!
> 
> Don’t lose your map, you’ll need it to find your way and catch all the pretty sights. Happy trails!_
> 
> View attachment 389710​



Wowsers! I really liked your campsite.


----------



## Vintage Viola

JKDOS said:


> Wowsers! I really liked your campsite.


Thank you! It’s one of my favorite spots too : D


----------



## annex

windfalldodo said:


> *Visit Windfall*
> Stay at the lovely inn with rooms of all seasons, enjoy every flower in the game on display outside, - and check out the summer flower fair where the villagers sell all kinds of flower crowns, the island`s specialty!
> You can also relax and have a picnic with the teddybear family, or get creative crafting your own lantern in the spooky pumpkin area. And more! ^_^
> 
> *Hidden Koroks Minigame*
> Can you find the 6 koroks that are hiding on my island?
> Tips: They are crafted leaf masks, each placed in a different area. Only one is hiding inside.
> All of them are accompanied by a custom path or customized item with the text "Yahaha! You found me!"
> Good luck & enjoy the game!
> 
> *Dream Island Address
> DA-4810-4701-4543.*


I had a lovely time exploring your Island. I found 4 koroks. The other two are hiding really well. Lol. Thanks for sharing your dream address.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2021



Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 376705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L to R: Cole,Gabi,Felicity,Lolly,Sheldon,Megan,Dizzy,Portia,Rodney,Hans
> 
> View attachment 376708View attachment 376709View attachment 376710
> 
> Wagasi is a sports themed island.I'm not exactly a diehard sports fan but you never know where inspiration will take you,so here it is.The island rep's house is kind of a mess right now and there are a few details to be worked out but have a look if you wanna: DA-2988-2362-2460


Very fun town. My favorite was the race cars and golf.  I'm glad I got to visit.


----------



## annex

deana said:


> Today, May 31 2021, is the 1 year anniversary of my New Horizons island. And so long at last I am going to be uploading and posting my dream address. My island is still not complete (as everyone says) but it's one year of progress and I want to commemorate this moment.
> 
> View attachment 378727
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Preview photos
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 378724
> View attachment 378725
> View attachment 378729
> View attachment 378726
> View attachment 378730
> I have laid out an outfit near the plaza if you wish to blend in with the locals, or a wand to wear an outfit of your choosing.
> View attachment 378731
> Just south of the plaza you will find a ladder and a vaulting pole. These are not required to explore the island but I have hidden these 4 Mario power-ups as sort of a bonus activity which you may look for if you choose!
> 
> 
> 
> I am kinda shy about showing my island but I'm trying not to be, so I would love to have visitors. I also welcome any feedback about how to improve my island. I hope you enjoy your dream of Rainshine


I love the town flag. All the villagers look so cute walking around in rain coats and umbrellas. Each villager having their own little Island is fun and unique. Great job on the right room in Deana's house. Loved it.


----------



## Alyx

5507-7013-3784 is mine and I need advice on replacing the 'rest stop' area near Carmen's house. I tried making my own thread, but it's so hard to get any input.


----------



## Serabee

Alright! Finally got mine updated  This took me WAAAY too long to finish, lol, so I'd love opinions! Also, could someone visit and let me know if you can see fireworks and handhelds? It doesn't really matter either way, but I made sure to upload on a fireworks night and with my characters holding handhelds just in case. It should like nice either way, though!

*DA-0928-9895-1985*

Come enjoy the summer carnival on Woodland! Though it'll be packing up soon, the carnival is currently full of fun and treats for all to enjoy. Head left from the plaza to pick up prizes, food, and play games! Head just south of the carnival to find our recreational beach, with soccer and summer treats! Right of the plaza is the shopping area (though they're all closed so everyone can enjoy the fun) and the playground.

Want to venture outside the carnival grounds? I suggest heading north, across the bridge! There you'll find Ava's farm and the town orchard. Continue through the orchard to find the town's forest and campsite! Behind the campsite is the ocean overlook- but be careful venturing east! There was a recent meteor crash that's left some wreckage. 

Just below the crash site is the thickest part of the forest- it's rumored to be haunted by locals, so it's best to be safe and stay out (unless you're feeling brave, of course ) Head up the hill and to the west of the forest to find the forest's upper level, which is great for nature hikes and relaxation! And be sure to say "hi" to our "friendly" forest ranger, Grizzly!

At the very western end of the forest is the lighthouse overlook and newly opened lighthouse hotel! Though the basement is still under renovation, the rest of the hotel is furnished and ready to take in guests. Just be sure not to linger in the lobby too long- the owner, Buck, will talk your ear off!

Head south from there, along the western side of the island, to find the primary residential areas, where locals are sure to be lurking around and looking for a chat. 

While summer may be coming to a close, things are as hot as ever on Woodland!​


----------



## ivorystar

Alyx said:


> 5507-7013-3784 is mine and I need advice on replacing the 'rest stop' area near Carmen's house. I tried making my own thread, but it's so hard to get any input.


I hope you got some input but I love your island! I especially love you park area  I laughed when i saw the 'ritual' around the wedding area. I wasn't quite sure what the rest area was but is it the go board area? cause i really really liked it!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2021



Serabee said:


> Alright! Finally got mine updated  This took me WAAAY too long to finish, lol, so I'd love opinions! Also, could someone visit and let me know if you can see fireworks and handhelds? It doesn't really matter either way, but I made sure to upload on a fireworks night and with my characters holding handhelds just in case. It should like nice either way, though!
> 
> *DA-0928-9895-1985*
> 
> ​



wow your island is amazing too!!!! I'll send you a pm for more details with pictures!


----------



## annex

Serabee said:


> Alright! Finally got mine updated  This took me WAAAY too long to finish, lol, so I'd love opinions! Also, could someone visit and let me know if you can see fireworks and handhelds? It doesn't really matter either way, but I made sure to upload on a fireworks night and with my characters holding handhelds just in case. It should like nice either way, though!
> 
> *DA-0928-9895-1985*
> 
> Come enjoy the summer carnival on Woodland! Though it'll be packing up soon, the carnival is currently full of fun and treats for all to enjoy. Head left from the plaza to pick up prizes, food, and play games! Head just south of the carnival to find our recreational beach, with soccer and summer treats! Right of the plaza is the shopping area (though they're all closed so everyone can enjoy the fun) and the playground.
> 
> Want to venture outside the carnival grounds? I suggest heading north, across the bridge! There you'll find Ava's farm and the town orchard. Continue through the orchard to find the town's forest and campsite! Behind the campsite is the ocean overlook- but be careful venturing east! There was a recent meteor crash that's left some wreckage.
> 
> Just below the crash site is the thickest part of the forest- it's rumored to be haunted by locals, so it's best to be safe and stay out (unless you're feeling brave, of course ) Head up the hill and to the west of the forest to find the forest's upper level, which is great for nature hikes and relaxation! And be sure to say "hi" to our "friendly" forest ranger, Grizzly!
> 
> At the very western end of the forest is the lighthouse overlook and newly opened lighthouse hotel! Though the basement is still under renovation, the rest of the hotel is furnished and ready to take in guests. Just be sure not to linger in the lobby too long- the owner, Buck, will talk your ear off!
> 
> Head south from there, along the western side of the island, to find the primary residential areas, where locals are sure to be lurking around and looking for a chat.
> 
> While summer may be coming to a close, things are as hot as ever on Woodland!​


I had a great time exploring your town. I loved the houses. The lighthouse Inn was my favorite. My town has lots of fun houses too. I think you'll like them. DA- 0700-5178-8683, if you're intetested.


----------



## Nooblord

A Wits’ End Quest

“Wits’ End is home to the ruins of a fort. Blathers and I have been excavating different sites on the island… nd under it.

We have been working on locating artifacts from the final battle of Ole Wits’ End, but to no avail. Maybe a dreamer might be of assistance?

Can you help find a historical artifact to help us piece together the history behind the original inhabitants of our island?”





It’s nothing complicated. Just need to find the right tools for the job   You might come across a couple of hints, if you take the time to read and chat…

Let me know if you were able to locate the artifact.

DA-9766-5701-7167​


----------



## VanitasFan26

I restarted my 2nd island (yet again) and Its named "Spiral" named after Spiral Mountain from Banjo Kazooie. Its not a replica of that area, but something I wanted to do for a while. This was the 2nd original idea I had for an island but I never went with it for whatever reason. Here is the dream address. Its not done but I left a Ladder and and Vault Pole by the Warp pipe near Resident Services, but you can check it out. Also I designed it in special ways where its like a blueprint and ideas of what I am going for with the island: 

DA-4305-5437-7264


----------



## lg_healthyhomes

Hey guys! It'd be great if you can check out my island DA-0265-8322-0996
It's a super cute island where you can experience a variety of home appliances and collect bells as well!

Enjoy!!


----------



## Licorice

Revamped my island. I wanted my island to feel more like it did when I first started my game.

 DA: 2033-7329-2622


----------



## sleepydreepy

Finally got my island to about 95% completion! Some interior rooms are not done and I still need to tweak a few things but I invite you all to come visit the beautiful island of Maui 



Spoiler: Island Trailer


----------



## StardustDandelion

* Jsutai *​
I don’t particularly have fancy island or theme. But currently I’ve got a murder mystery thing set up by my museum (and elsewhere)

One of my favorite areas is in the left area.




Regardless, feel free to visit and check out some of my designs!

Dream Address:
DA-3349-9157-0449


----------



## Orius

Konichiwa! Even though I'm not Japanese nor is my island Japanese themed... but I digress.

Finally got my Dream Address uploaded! Definitely far from being fully decorated, but it's got its first 5 star rating for the first time, so I thought it would be a good time. 

Get ready to be disgusted by all that snobbish high society architecture with classical music and sipping English tea... ugh. lol But yeah, if you dig that kind of stuff, you'll probably have fun.  Currently in the process of building a pool side now with barbecues and beach chairs. Man, that's too fancy for Frita and Beau...

Anyway, feel free to check it out whenever. 

Dream Address:
DA-9037-5630-3291


----------



## samyfav

Hello! If anyone can visit my dream address, I’d really appreciate it!
DA-9890-1620-1836


----------



## VanitasFan26

This is very rare but this is my new 2nd island with 2 villagers, but the island is terraformed. Only the main area is finished, but I still need to build bridges, which is much later in the game, but if you want to see what I did here is the dream address: 
DA-8185-7442-2507


----------



## Holla

While it’s in my signature I have never actually posted my Dream Address in here before. I have a Sailor Moon Themed Island called Moon Prism. Basically all my designs are available to save when you visit as well. It’s still a work in progress but feel free to stop by.

Dream Address: 1017-6659-5710


----------



## angelcat621

Visited my cousin today who generously let me use his WiFi to upload my DA and download the new DLC.

This is actually Pookytopia 1.1. The first one (1.0) only lasted a couple months and was never uploaded. It had the same map and fruit as 1.1. This version is a simple island without a lot of fancy terraforming but I did put lots of hours into it. Today I'm deleting it and starting over but I wanted to share it with anyone who wants a tour. Goodbye old Pookytopia, I enjoyed creating you over the last 15 months but it's time to move on.

*Pookytopia 1.1
DA: 6091-7446-5640*

Hope you enjoy and feel free to send pics if you decide to visit. Thank you!

Updating this post soon with Pookytopia 2.0, the cats-only resort.


----------



## Sidney

I’d love to have some visitors to come give opinions/constructive ideas to improve my island 
I’ve put a lot of work into it and finally feel it’s “acceptable” to share:
DA-1668-1869-9261


----------



## VanitasFan26

Just made a lot of progress on the new island called "Daybreak" so here's the  DA-6090-5506-6115 this island is just a "basic theme" not much to say.


----------



## MostlyClueless

I have finished moving my house onto a cliff (seems like more of a compound now), and putting all my villager houses in a single area in the back of the island. The cocktail bar, which I encourage you to visit if you come by, is in the basement of my house, and is still a work in progress.

DA-7780-3167-3526


----------



## VanitasFan26

This island is still new but its the one I made recently. I left a vaulting pole to get over rivers and you'll be surprised at the design choices I made.

DA-3257-0055-1698


----------



## VanitasFan26

VanitasFan26 said:


> This island is still new but its the one I made recently. I left a vaulting pole to get over rivers and you'll be surprised at the design choices I made.
> 
> DA-3257-0055-1698


I made a lot of progress on the new island (Yoake) DA-3257-0055-1698


----------



## maia<3

i put way too many hours into this i need someone to see it

code: DA-3641-8082-1386


----------



## Yanrima~

Updated my island to spring with big changes in the plaza area

*DA-8457-0676-4056*


----------



## azurill

It’s been awhile since I updated my dream address. Made some changes with terraforming. Still working on villagers houses. Might change some of the villagers to more spring.


----------



## VanitasFan26

This is the dream address for my new restarted 2nd island. Still a work in progress but here it is. I hope this can help with ideas of how to do open areas and plan out where everything is going to go. DA-8921-2234-1678


----------



## VanitasFan26

VanitasFan26 said:


> This is the dream address for my new restarted 2nd island. Still a work in progress but here it is. I hope this can help with ideas of how to do open areas and plan out where everything is going to go. DA-8921-2234-1678


The island has been updated since I finally reached 5 stars: 
DA-8921-2234-1678


----------



## Sophie23

While it’s in my signature I have never actually posted my Dream Address in here before. I have a very classic / rustic. Almost cottage-core. Themed Island called Honeydew. Basically I worked really hard on this Island 

my Dream Address is 3889-9323-9815


----------



## VanitasFan26

Destiny: DA-0241-2851-2864
Quadratum: DA-8921-2234-1678

If anyone is looking for inspiration on how to have open paths and not have so much cluttered ones these islands can give you an idea of how to make paths open and free to explore. I even used some of the ladder cliff items.


----------



## Firesquids

I recently reached a point where I feel my island is complete enough to share, my DA is 9982-3992-9074
If you have time to check it out, let me know what you think! (All of my villager's houses are customized too so don't hesitate to pop inside for a peek)


----------



## Bluebellie

Firesquids said:


> I recently reached a point where I feel my island is complete enough to share, my DA is 9982-3992-9074
> If you have time to check it out, let me know what you think! (All of my villager's houses are customized too so don't hesitate to pop inside for a peek)


Hi! I visited your island yesterday but had no time to comment. So I revisited today!

The moving monstera baffled me, and not in a bad way. I just want to figure out how to make mine shake like that. Your accent walls were also very lovely (I really liked the one on Muffy’s house, and Roxie’s left room was amazing). That window!

I enjoyed what I could see from Laszlo’s house (I swear I’m blind so there was a lot of squinting). Very beautiful though, especially the backroom.
What is the flooring called? The room with the keroppi bridge I remember I liked it yesterday. I didn’t see it this time around in the dream though, but It left a nice impression as well.


I haven’t quite tried all the new features from the expansion, and your island  really made me want to soon. I tried to shine some items and ended up finding out that there’s many other nice animations I wasn’t aware could be added, and also kind of wondering if the monstera has this going on .

Anyways, thanks for the dream!


Spoiler


----------



## Firesquids

Bluebellie said:


> -snip-


The monstera in Roxie's office? There's an air conditioner on the wall that's blowing on it, you can use any fan item for the same effect. 

Laszlo's house is based on Resident Evil and What we do in Shadows. It's for sure pretty dark in there but that's how he likes it.  Lol
The flooring in the graveyard room is called Broken Stone-path Flooring, I think it's a newer Sahara one.

The Keroppi bridge room is Lily's house, I wanted to make it like a terrarium.

 And yeah, the shining feature is pretty cool actually, you can even use custom designs with it.


----------



## Bluebellie

Firesquids said:


> The monstera in Roxie's office? There's an air conditioner on the wall that's blowing on it, you can use any fan item for the same effect.
> 
> Laszlo's house is based on Resident Evil and What we do in Shadows. It's for sure pretty dark in there but that's how he likes it.  Lol
> The flooring in the graveyard room is called Broken Stone-path Flooring, I think it's a newer Sahara one.
> 
> The Keroppi bridge room is Lily's house, I wanted to make it like a terrarium.
> 
> And yeah, the shining feature is pretty cool actually, you can even use custom designs with it.


That makes sense! This time around Lily was outside instead of at her house, so that’s why I didn’t see it. I remember because I was trying to take a picture of her and Roxie, but they were both being uncooperative 

It was all so beautiful, those above were just my favorite parts.


----------



## P. Star

Come visit Kronos! The DA is 7286-3228-1206


----------



## Bella98

How much time do you spend doing this?


----------



## Nunnafinga

L to R: Canberra,Eugene,Gonzo,Lyman,Melba,Ozzie,Sydney,Yuka,Alice and Faith




This is Koolewong,an island for koalas....and some other things.It's not 100% finished yet but is an island ever really finished?


----------



## lilyann7201

its not finished yet


----------



## AlyssaAC

Hi! Just wanted to post a dream address here, it’s not mine, but a friend of mines. She’s curious about having some feedback on what she’s done with her island and would like more people to dream of it. Her island is pretty basic with a little bit of terraforming, but not too much. Here’s her dream address. The name of the island is Crimsonblu. 

DA-4864-9299-0856


----------



## KYM1996

Welcome to Yantreizh!
DA: 9441-4677-1844


----------



## Nunnafinga

Oopsie.Please ignore.


----------



## Bulbadragon

I've never posted to this thread before but figured that since I'm pretty happy with how my island is coming along, I'd post it! Most areas are finished or just need an item or two more.  The only area I still have a lot to collect items for is the beach to the upper left - I'm making a pirate hideout and need more on-theme items.  Otherwise, everything's pretty much complete!


----------



## windfalldodo

Windfall 2.0 has a colorful theme with lots of flowers. Every villager has a private garden that fits their personality, and several NPCs have their own big house, including Tom Nook and Isabelle.

*DA-0162-6424-2763*

10 koroks are hiding on the island - can you find them all? ^_^


----------



## Legend Of Cats

Otaku Cove 
DA-1796-5173-5047



Island Info:
Native Fruit: Peach 
Airport: Orange 
Areas: Plaza, Dock, Farm, Orchard, 2 Neighborhoods and Shopping District
Residents: Marshal  Lolly  Ione  Tangy  Genji  Poppy  Punchy  Raymond  Ruby  Judy 


















_Thank you in advance if you checked out my island! _​


----------



## Mr_Persona

delete. dont want to share anymore because custom designs are never private.


----------



## Sara?

Anyone made their dream address to be at halloween? Would love to visit


----------



## Nunnafinga

_Hi,I'm Nibbles and I live on an island called *Cheez-It*.What's it like?Uh...well,there's a lot of abandoned cars,trucks,heavy machinery and some other weird stuff.I dunno,I haven't lived her very long so you gotta come see for yourself.I still haven't seen any cheese flavored crackers here....what's up with that?
































L to R: Ace,Agnes,Frett,Gala,Marty,Merengue,Miranda,Nibbles,Rodney,Sasha







_


----------



## lilyann7201

da - 1791-0704-7618 its not finished yet. going for a christmas theme.


----------



## Bluebellie

Melancolia​
Dream Address: 8507-3565-7599
Island theme: Gloomy, Shabby
Each Character has a matching Gloomy name. Each name matches with their style of clothing and house. They are also color coordinated. The clothing they wear has the same color as their house exteriors/interiors. The whole island is decorated: each villager home, character home, interior, exterior, beaches. Please bring your own raincoats/umbrellas. 
Feel free to offer comments, improvements, what you like, disliked, what you think about, what you want to change, etc. I’d love to hear from you all!


----------

